# [PRE-INSTALL ]  Demande de conseils...

## Jacqueline

Je m'en fais tout un monde...  Bien sur je peux suivre le Tuto  à la lettre ( j'en ai suivi un bout  au mois de juillet ), mais on est vite larguée en cas de problème .

 Je l'ai imprimé ( peut etre plus à jour depuis ? ). Je préfère le papier à l'écran..  Ca permet d'ajouter des commentaires  sur la page blanche à coté, de surligner .. .. 

 L'objectif :  

- N° 1 : c'est déjà de la faire tourner de façon nickel ( ça prendra le temps qu'il faudra ) ( déjà en level 3 puis après en level 5 )

- N°2 : M'en servir de desktop  pour secrétaire blonde  pour remplacer mon autre distrib  qui commence à me gaver sérieusement , c'est lourd de chez lourd et lorsqu'il y a un problème, c'est plus long à résoudre que de recompiler une Gentoo. Puis pas beaucoup d'assistance. lorsqu'on a un problème.. . 

Donc pas de serveur,  ni de gagets.  

- N° 3 :  Comme je n'ai qu'un PC...  en installer une deuxième à la place de ma distrib actuelle, pour lui faire subir les tortures de mon apprentissage et des expérimentations diverses.. ne serait ce que pour essayer avnt d'appliquer sur l'autre..  

Et puis j'en resterais là  : ce n'est pas très motivant d'esayer toutes les nouvelles distribs prometteuses, farcies de bugs, et plus décevantes les unes que les autres.. 

 J'ai le DVD de la 2006.0 install Universal AMD64 

La place prévue pour cette première install  est celle ci : 

- / 20 Go

- /home 5 Go  

( petite , mais j'ai  des partitions de données séparées, que je monterais plus tard avec le fstab  quand ça marchera nickel ! )

- swap 1 Go

 Je n'avais que 512 Mo de RAM. :  c'est trop peu avec ma distrib actuelle   ( je vais racheter  encore  512 Mo ) 

Si je dois faire une  swap plus grande, j'ai plusieurs possibilités ...

 Je n'ai pas de /boot sparée,  je comptais  modifietr le menu de grub actuel pour booter la gentoo.. 

Derrière  j'ai  une réserve de 130 Go   ( plus 30 et 20 Go en primaires sur le premier disque,  occupés par windows  qui devrait sauter  un jour , j'aime bien garder de la place libre sur le disque )

A coté j'ai un SATA de 300 Go disponible et reservé  pour les sauveagrdes avec dar , que je connais déjà un peu.

 ( avec hdparm, je ne peux pas mettre le SATA en 32 bits, l'IDE oui, et au final il est le plus rapide des deux , et de temps en temps  il faut que je débranche et rebranche le SATA qui disparait miraculeusement du BIOS, mais je retouve tout   )

 Je vais y faire trois partoches  :   une pour la sauvegarde des données, une pour la sauvegarde de chaque sytème...

 Est ce que vous me conseillez d'utiliser la partition en réserve pour une autre partition de Gentoo  afin de ne pas le regretter plus tard..  ( une usr, ou une /var par exemple. j'ai bien lu, mais je ne sais pas quel est la meilleure solution..  et vu que je risque d'^etre amnenée à faire plusieurs installs..  )

La distrib actuelle est installée sur / : 15 Go et   /home : 4 Go ( ce sera pour la deuxième gentoo .à triturer )

Préférant  avoir la doc sur papier à coté,  j'ai imprimé  le résultat de : 

- lscpi 

 - hwinfo pour les cartes   à problèmes :

            - son,

           -  graphique 

           - le moniteur

           -  la carte TV ( qui me pose beaucoup de problèmes avec ma distrib)

 Je mettrais les détails à la suite, parce que j'ai bien galéré avec  ce matos ! ( j'ai meme du racheter une carte graphique pourtant c'était une nvidia  la seule qui foire ! MSI NX 6600 LE . je ne peux pas deviner les modline ) 

-  le Xorg.conf ( au cas où )

-  le partitionnement pour ne pas me planter.. ( avec le stress on ne sait jamais ! ) 

 Contente de pouvoir choisir ce qu'on configure, parce ma distrib actuelle me met un bazar terrible dans le son en installant un truc inutile mais bloquant  pour le son de KDE. j'ai déconfiguré la carte avec les outils adhoc, mais cette saloeprie y est toujours... 

 J'ai imprimé aussi lsmod , mais dans cette distib il ya un milliard de choses inutiles et chiantes  OSS, trois drivers TV, apparmor    ( si ça continue sur la lancée ils vont nous y mettre windows vista avec !  )

 Je me pose une question sur les modules à mettre dans le noyau et en externe.. 

 Je n'utiliserais jamais de reiserfs, ni de LVM, ni de RAID.. ce serait idiot de l'installer en interne et m^me en externe d'ailleurs.

 par contre je veux mettre sudo (  

Question bete :  avec lsmod  on ne voit que  les modules externes seulement  ?   

 J'ai lu que ce serait mieux que le son  ( alsa ) soit dedans..

 L'autre question concerne les drivers nvidia, pour l'instant et ça peut durer encore longtemps, je me passe de l'accélération 3D  , j'ai les drivrers de base nv..   j'ai lu la doc, mais j'avoue que ça m'effraye un peu ..  

 Un éditeur ? ( avec la doc..!  cet été ,je ne savais pas que vi lançait vim alors j'étais paumée,  avant de trouver :   vi -v , mais vi c'est gonflant 

 - vi : c'est pas pratique.

- vim c'est trop compliqué : la doc c'est 300 pages  !!!!!  ( ils sont félés chez lustucru )

- emacs  ( jamais essayé, je devrais peut etre. avant de me retrouver devant le problème .). 

Une  console  ? 

 j'ai surtout besoin de grosses lettres..

 besoin d'une seule par ce que là je suis paumée.. y en a trop ..  

Autre question  ?  est ce que je peux arréter l'instal  et la compil  pour démarrer en console   ( afin de vérifier que ça tourne  ) et reprendre l'install et la compil  de KDE plus tard lorsque j'aurais choisi les applis que je veux mettre : Je sais  celles que j'aime , celles que je déteste  ( parfois pour des raisons très subjectives.. Si OUI ! j'attaque demain ! 

 Encore une autre .. mon CD 2006.0 universal  a six mois est ce qu'il ne vaut pas mieux   faire l'install par le net pour  etre à jour plus à jour au lieu de tout refaire après.. ?

:Last edited by Jacqueline on Wed Nov 29, 2006 6:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Delvin

Salut,

pour l'install, une fois que tu as fini le handbook, tu peux redémarrer le systéme sans problémes (normalement) et compiler kde, et tout le bouzin (je te conseil d'installer kde-base/kdebase-startkde qui te fournira une installation "épurée" de kde ou tu pourras rajouter les soft que tu veux un à un)

le cd 2006.0 n'est pas un probléme si lors de l'install tu télécharge la bonne archive stage3, au chroot tu te retrouveras sous une gentoo en 2006.1  :Smile: 

pour ta swap, 2Go c'est peut être (voir surement) beaucoup, enfin les experts te le diront mieux que moi, personnellement j'ai 2Go de ram et 512 de swap qui restent désépérement vide

et si tu pouvais conformer ton titre aux conventions qu'on applique sur ce forum  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html comment se servir du forum

bonne chance pour ton install  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Bonsoir, il faudrait que tu mettes le titre du fil en conformité avec la charte du forum.

Pour le CD de démarrage c'est pas un soucis, tu as la possibilité de charger un stage plus récent lors de l'installation et aussi un arbre portage à jour, il est même possible de faire l'installation depuis ta Suse.

Pour l'installation, il faut que tu fasses celle de base en une fois, et ensuite oui c'est possible de reprendre une coumpilation oû tu la laissée avec la commande emerge --resume.

Comme éditeur il existe Nano qui est léger et très bien, en plus il te met les commandes possible en bas de l'écran.

----------

## Magic Banana

Avant toute chose, pourrais-tu respecter nos convention en manière de titre (renomme le "[PRE-INSTALL] Besoin de conseils" par exemple) et peut-être organiser un peu mieux ce premier message (c'est long !).

Je te suggère de faire une installation depuis un terminal de ton LiveCD préféré (ainsi tu auras tout le plaisir de l'utiliser pendant les compilations).  En effet, il n'est pas nécessaire d'utiliser un CD Gentoo pour installer Gentoo... il suffit de suivre la documentation ! Elle est très bien faite et tu apprendras probablement des tas de choses en la suivant à la lettre. En cas de problème nous sommes là.  :Wink: 

Une fois l'installation terminé tu n'as que le minimum vital sur ta machine. Libre à toi de n'installer que ce dont tu as besoin. Portage te permet vraiment de faire tout ce dont tu peux rêver tout en te résolvant les dépendances comme un grand. Je pense notamment à ta question à propos de KDE. Avant de commencer ladite compilation tu mets des lignes dans les /etc/package.* jusqu'à obtenir le résultat désiré (que tu vérifie avant compilation en utilisant l'option "--pretend" de emerge). La lecture de la documentation de Portage t'en dira plus.

Étant donné ton caractère "je veux quelque chose qui marche, je me fout que ce soit la dernière version ou non", tu dois bien entendu en rester à la branche stable de Portable.

Concernant ton plan de partitionnement, l'espace SWAP que tu prévois me semble beaucoup trop grand. Je mettrais 512 Mo. Cela m'étonnerait que tu remplisses tout cet espace avec un usage traditionnel pour PC de bureau sans te retrouver avec une machine hyper-lente (et donc un redémarrage à faire). Je ne sais pas quelle distribution tu utilisais, mais, personnellement, sur ma Gentoo avec Gnome, Firefox, OpenOffice, Gaim, etc. (que tu très classique en somme), il est très rare que je swappe.

Sinon c'est toujours, la même rengaine : des systèmes de fichiers semblent plus adaptés à certains répertoire (suivant qu'ils soient plus performants avec les petits ou les grands fichiers, lors des créations/suppressions, des recherches, etc.). Si tu veux pas te casser la tête, tu mets du ext3 de partout. C'est le système de fichiers journalisé le plus stable et le plus testé qui soit. De plus il vient avec tout une gamme d'outil de récupération. Note qu'outre le problème des performance par système de fichier, ce peut être une bonne idée d'isoler /home sur une artition à part. C'est en effet, le répertoire le plus sensible (si tu perds des données tu ne peux les retrouver, si tu perds ton système, tu peux toujours le réinstallé).

Tu as bien fait de récolter toutes les informations sur ton matèriel. Elles te seront utiles lors de la configuration de ton noyau.

Pour le son, laisse faire Portage. Lors de la résolution des dépendances pour installer tes logiciels nécessitant du son, il t'installera alsa et tout le reste dont tu as besoin. Tout devrait bien se passer.

Pour l'éditeur, je suis un fervent défenseur d'emacs... mais si tu ne veux pas une usine à gaz, il ne faut surtout pas que tu te tourne vers lui !  :Laughing:  Regarde du côté de nano qui devrait faire ton bonheur.

----------

## Jacqueline

Oupss excusez moi,  j'en comprends bien l'intéret, mais j'ai pas trouvé  concerant le titre..

----------

## Magic Banana

Trois rappels à l'ordre pour le respect des conventions en matière de titre ! Les modérateurs vont se retrouver au chômage (je sais... ce n'est pas leur métier et le travail de modération ne se limite pas à cela).

Pour l'installation de KDE, je plussoie Delvin. Je n'ai pas KDE mais cela semble en effet la meilleure façon de faire.

Pour le "emerge --resume", je minoie titoucha. Je ne suis pas sur Gentoo pour vérifier mais il me semble que l'option "--resume" reprend la compilation arrêtée brusquement depuis le début et non là où elle s'est arrêtée. En fait pour arrêter une commande (emerge ou tout autre) et pouvoir la reprendre ensuite il y a Ctrl+Z (pour l'arrêt temporaire) et bg (pour reprendre la commande suspendue). Mais de toute façon, vue le contexte de sa question, il est plus important de lui écrire que le paramètrage de ce qui va être traité par Portage doit se faire avant de lancer la compilation.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

[OFF]

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trois rappels à l'ordre pour le respect des conventions en matière de titre ! Les modérateurs vont se retrouver au chômage (je sais... ce n'est pas leur métier et le travail de modération ne se limite pas à cela). 
> 
> 

 

On fait de la modération de titre partagée, --> emerge disttitle   :Laughing: 

OK !!!   :Arrow:   [.]

[/OFF]

----------

## titoucha

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour le "emerge --resume", je minoie titoucha. Je ne suis pas sur Gentoo pour vérifier mais il me semble que l'option "--resume" reprend la compilation arrêtée brusquement depuis le début et non là où elle s'est arrêtée. En fait pour arrêter une commande (emerge ou tout autre) et pouvoir la reprendre ensuite il y a Ctrl+Z (pour l'arrêt temporaire) et bg (pour reprendre la commande suspendue). Mais de toute façon, vue le contexte de sa question, il est plus important de lui écrire que le paramètrage de ce qui va être traité par Portage doit se faire avant de lancer la compilation.

 

Je persiste si tu stoppes une compilation avec Ctrl+C et que tu arrête ta machine, au démarrage suivant si tu fais un emerge --resume, la compilartion va reprendre où tu la laissée.

----------

## Magic Banana

Excuse moi... J'ai été induit en erreur par un [TIP] récent du sous-forum qui expliquait comment suspendre et reprendre une emerge à l'aide de Ctrl+Z et bg... Du coup je fais(ais) comme cela et était persuadé que le "emerge --resume" ne faisait pas aussi bien...

----------

## titoucha

Pas de blème.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Untux

Chère Jacqueline,

D'abord, merci de m'avoir bien fait marrer. Ensuite, je crois que tu as eu les réponses qui vont bien. J'ai donc décidé d'aborder ce fil sous l'angle de l'éditeur :

- vi : c'est trop de la balle

- vim : c'est trop exagéré comme c'est bien

- emacs : c'est pas pratique

J'ai entendu dire que les meufs elles pouvaient faire plusieurs trucs en même temps. Ça devrait donc valoir pour l'apprentissage ?! Moi je dis, un petit $ vimtutor et puis tu verras comme c'est bien ! Quelques jours de pratique et tu ne pourras plus t'en passer. Évidemment, au début c'est décourageant, mais quand tu constateras que tu te métamorphose lentement en secrétaire brune... tu me seras éternellement reconnaissante de t'avoir poussée un peu.

...Voilà.

----------

## geekounet

 *tutux wrote:*   

> D'abord, merci de m'avoir bien fait marrer. Ensuite, je crois que tu as eu les réponses qui vont bien. J'ai donc décidé d'aborder ce fil sous l'angle de l'éditeur :
> 
> - vi : c'est trop de la balle
> 
> - vim : c'est trop exagéré comme c'est bien
> ...

 

Heu je dirai plutôt :

- vi : galère, mais pratique en cas d'urgence et présent sur n'importe quel Unix (garanti par le standard POSIX  :Smile: )

- vim : génial, je confirme ^^

- emacs : plutôt puissant lui aussi, mais effectivement pas super pratique à utiliser et il lui manque un bon éditeur  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci de vos réponses rapides  et encore toutes mes excuses pour les règles de postage..

 Le live CD est une bonne idée :  on est pas isolé comme dans l'install classique.. Ma distrib est beaucoup trop lourde ( KDE, firefox avec quelques  onglets et open Office,  ca suffit pour aller dans la swap, avec la compil j'ai toutes les chances d'y aller   )  et j'ai envers elle  une confiance assez limitée..  ( J'ai perdu six mois avec .celle là et d'autres ).

J'ai le Live CD de Gentoo de  Linux +  ( c'est gnome tant pis ! ) ( j'avais essayé l'install auto, réputée facile, ça a planté très vite, mais je n'étais pas trop déçue et je n'ai pas insisté,  car  je préfère suivre la doc d'install, on en ressort moins b^te qu'avant ! )

 Merci  pour l'éditeur nano.. ( j'ai tiré la doc )  et pour kdebase..  ( je vais encore relre et impimer  la page où on en parle )  je peux aller jusque là.. dans un premier temps..

Après ce n'est plus que des applis à rajouter..

J'ai passé un long momentt sur le site de Portatge à regarder ce qu'il y avait comme applis et donc j'ai vu que si je compilais avec -gnome, ce n'était pas la peine de mettre des appllis qui marchent sous gnome...meme si emerge  gère les dépendances.. 

 D'autres ce sont des ebuilds : on a pas la choix !  ( c'est donc différent :   ca évite la compil  gain de temps , mais c'est pas aussi adptable  )

 Pour rester dans les principes : j'ai vu qu'on pouvait de faire des ebuilds : ca pourrait ^etere une bonne idée pour les gros trucs ( KDE OpenOffice par exemple  )  en vue d'une future  install,  pour gagner du temps..   ( pendant que je dors il peut bien bosser  !)

Je ne veux pas dire que le tuto est mal fait, mais j'essaye un peu de comprendre ce que je fais dans les grandes lignes '"ce n'est pas aussi évident. lorsqu'on vient du "prétendu"  pret à cliquer !" 

 Ce que je n'ai pas pigé avec certitude : 

 Si dans une semaine j'installe OpenOffice , il ne faut pas que je recompile tout à partir de zéro ? pareil si dans trois mois, je veux installer une nouvelle  appli.. ( avec les restrictions précédentes )

Au niveau des dépendances emerge ajoutera les librairies  qu'il faut..si elles n'y sont pas déjà  ?

Une  question que je me posais, ( suivant les docs d'install ça varie : /opt, /usr, /var  ) : 

 Est ce qu'il ne vaut pas mieux mettre  l'arbre Portage et tous les trucs qui risquent de resservir dans une partition séparée..( /usr) parce que si ça déconne , je forrmate la / , c'est plus simple  et je recommence sans rien avoir  à télécharger , bien assez de chercher  ce qui coince.. 

Je peux lancer ça depuis  ma distrib actuelle....  Par contre la compil je ne la sens pas du tout avec ..  

 De toutes façons j'attaque demain... Vamos ! C'est dans moins de deux heures  :Smile: )

----------

## ghoti

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  D'autres ce sont des ebuilds : on a pas la choix !  ( c'est donc différent :   ca évite la compil  gain de temps , mais c'est pas aussi adptable  )

 

Attention : ne serais-tu pas en train de confondre "ebuild" et "paquet binaire" ?

Toutes les applications font l'objet d'un ebuild, qu'elles soient "sources" ou "binaires" !

Un ebuild est simplement un script qui explique au système toutes les tâches à accomplir pour installer une application quelle qu'elle soit. C'est le fondement même du système de paquetages Gentoo géré par portage.

Dans certains cas il existe en effet une version "sources" et une version "binaire". Le cas le plus connu est sans doute OpenOffice.org (paquets "openoffice" et "openoffice-bin").

 *Quote:*   

> Ce que je n'ai pas pigé avec certitude : 
> 
>  Si dans une semaine j'installe OpenOffice , il ne faut pas que je recompile tout à partir de zéro ? pareil si dans trois mois, je veux installer une nouvelle  appli.. ( avec les restrictions précédentes )

 

Bien entendu, seule l'application et ses dépendances éventuelles seront compilées. 

Il est évident qu'il ne faut pas refaire une installation complète du système! Où serait dans ce cas l'intérêt de portage ?  :Wink: 

Mais ai-je bien compris la question ?   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Au niveau des dépendances emerge ajoutera les librairies  qu'il faut..si elles n'y sont pas déjà  ?

 

Des librairies ? Où ça ?  :Wink: 

Mais les bibliothèques nécessaires seront en effet installées !

 *Quote:*   

> Est ce qu'il ne vaut pas mieux mettre  l'arbre Portage et tous les trucs qui risquent de resservir dans une partition séparée..( /usr) parce que si ça déconne , je forrmate la / , c'est plus simple  et je recommence sans rien avoir  à télécharger , bien assez de chercher  ce qui coince.. 

 

C'est en effet une approche possible. Par contre, plus tu feras de partitions et plus tu risques que l'une d'entr'elles devienne "trop juste" alors que d'autres seront "trop larges". Si tu consacres 1 giga à "/" et un giga à "/usr", si /usr est plein, tu ne peux pas déborder sur "/" même s'il est pratiquement vide.

Avec une seule partition de 2 gigas, le problème se posera moins vite.

Perso, j'ai essayé les 2 approches avec plus ou moins de granularité et j'en ai conclu que, pour mes besoins, une seule bonne grosse partition pour le système et une autre pour $HOME étaient suffisantes.

Je n'ai pas de swap mais je garde toujours un peu d'espace disque en réserve "pour le cas où". Je le formate selon les besoins du moment ...

 *Quote:*   

> Je peux lancer ça depuis  ma distrib actuelle....  Par contre la compil je ne la sens pas du tout avec ..  

 

Pour l'installation des applis, c'est le compilateur installé par gentoo (stage3)  qui sera utilisé puisque tu seras en chroot dans cet environnement !

Il n'y a donc pas d'inconvénient à utiliser ta distrib actuelle comme environnement d'installation !

 *Quote:*   

> De toutes façons j'attaque demain... Vamos ! C'est dans moins de deux heures )

 

Il t'arrive parfois de dormir ? Parce que à voir l'heure de certains de tes posts ...  :Laughing: 

En tout cas, bonne (5 lettres) !

Et ne te tracasse pas : c'est bien plus facile qu'il n'y parait.

Simplement, il ne faut pas trop chercher midi à quatorze heure et suivre consciencieusement la doc.

Avec ton bagage et ton expérience, tu vas nous faire ça les doigts dans le nez !  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

J'ai aps osé lire tout le thread vu qu'il est un peu tard mais j'ai tilté sur :

 *Quote:*   

>  Je n'ai pas de /boot sparée, je comptais modifietr le menu de grub actuel pour booter la gentoo.. 

 

Hors je crois qu'ensuite tu vas trasher la partition de ton système actuel pour mettre ton système de test, va falloire faire gaffe de ce côté là, à ne pas rebooter avant d'avoir remis un grub en place sur le système de test.

edit : je vois des détracteurs d'emacs en manque de fessée dans ce thread   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## brakbabord

Tant que j'y suis (demande de conseils) je crois que je me suis un peu perdu à l'etape du make config (j'ai peur d'avoir un kernel panic au demarrage), y'aurait-il un peu d'aide à ce sujet (à part genkernel) ?

Sinon vi c'est très léger et pratique mais j'ai mis un mois pour trouver comment quiter... ou comment modifier un fichier avec (les commandes ne sont pas affichées) donc je préfère nano qui lui est plus intuitif.

----------

## Temet

Perso, je suis habitué à vim (pour une utilisation de base : edition, sauvegarde), j'encaisse pas nano.

Sinon, suis le conseil de chépuki, va s'y avec le start-kde sinon tu vas pleurer. Pis tant qu'à faire, si t'es sous Gentoo, c'est pour avoir le choix de mettre ce que tu veux  :Wink: 

J'ai 1 Go de RAM et 1 GO de swap ... je ne me rappelle pas m'être servi de ma swap ^^.

Tant qu'à faire, tu devrais faire aussi un "lsmod" à partir de ta Suse et imprimer, tu sauras comme ça quels sont les modules dont tu as besoin pour les compiler dans ton noyau (tant qu'à faire, en dur ...).

Voilà  :Wink: 

EDIT : je me risque au troll??? Pourquoi utiliser cette horreur de Firefox quand on a un magnifique Konqueror, nous autres, KDE users?  :Wink: 

----------

## brakbabord

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tant qu'à faire, tu devrais faire aussi un "lsmod" à partir de ta Suse et imprimer, tu sauras comme ça quels sont les modules dont tu as besoin pour les compiler dans ton noyau (tant qu'à faire, en dur ...).

 

Et à partir d'un LiveCD est-ce possible également (etant donné que j'ai commencé à installer gentoo j'ai la flemme de le formater et reinstaller ubuntu juste pour un lsmod) ?

Compiler le noyau ça peut encore aller, mais c'est pour l'étape d'après où il faut définir les modules qui se chargent au démarrage... je vais y passer mon week-end entier je sens (déjà que ce matin je suis frais, je commence les cours dans 5 minutes et me suis couché à 1h30 cette nuit à cause de Gentoo^^)

----------

## Temet

Bah au démarrage, j'ai qu'un module, nvidia ... j'ai mis tout le reste en dur (chacun fait comme il veut hein).

Mais oui, c'est faisable d'un liveCD, Ubuntu le fera très bien  :Wink: 

Sinon, y a genkernel pour te faire un noyau tout seul, mais j'ai jamais touché à ça (je trouve encore plus simple de le faire à la main  :Wink: )

----------

## Jacqueline

Bonjour à tous !

Ghoti ! Merci de redresser ma "grave" confusion entre ebuild et les binaires..  je viens de relire la doc, des ebuilds..

En lisant un autre sujet, j'avais fait cette association..  Sur gentoo.Portage , pour certaines applis,  j'avais vu ebuilds au lieu de sources.. et donc  peu familiarisée avec le jargon...  ( je laisse tomber le pourquoi de ce truc pour l'instant )

Pour l'install d'applis ... 

 Mon souci est de réduire la durée  de compil, donc de ne pas trop en mettre, histoire de ne pas avoir une erreur à la 71 ème heure.. et d'avoir à tout recommencer.. 

 Ensuite  avoir le temps dé sélectionner une à une les aplis que j'installe..  je connais un peu ce qu'il ya sous KDE  dans ma distrib, ce qu'il y manque surtout, et horreur !  malheur ! ( salsa du démon  :Smile:  ) trop de doublons... j'ai déjà une idée... 

Exemple concret : je cherchais un client FTP ,   ( j'ai un petit hébéregement  FTYP chez OVH ..) entre Kbear qui plante sur cette version,  et d'autres mal foutus.; ( niveau intreface ) ça s'est terminé vavec un plugin de fitrefox  FireFTP, mais je ne veux plus mettre Firefox..

Je ne peux donc pas  tout choisir maintenant..  mais je voulais  etre sure. à 2000 % qu'on pouvait le faire..

Temet a raison  :  sans  Kdestart, je risque de pleurer  : et au minima il faut konqueror..

 Grub ....  c'est bon  !

 Je le  maitrise assez bien.. ( si on ne peut pas charger un sytème : on a l'air de quoi ? )   Avec un LiveCD  je m'en sors et je le mets où je veux, sans paniquer.. ( j'ai pas de lecteur de disquette. ). Je sors souvent cette boutade : on booterait presque un système sur un disque en contreplaqué !    

C'est vrai qu'il y a des différences entre distribs aussi.. 

J'avais mis une /boot séparée au début, en prévision de  :  mais l'installeur auto, d'une distrib à la mode l'ignorait superbement..   

Mais je démarrais avec un PC sans OS et une pile de CD de distribs ( revues, mon assembleur m'en a m^eme donné : .cool !)  .. et sans doc !  cherchant une distrib facile à installer pour l'immédiat  ! Expérience galère inoubliable.. qui me fait fuire les installeurs auto et les distribs miracle !  )

Meme si on sort un peu du sujet :  Sous Gentoo, vous avez de la chance d'échapper à toutes ces "conneries" ..   

J'installe donc  la dernière distrib miracle , tout se passe bien.. (  après avoir changé de carte graphique et après avoir épuisé toutes les solutions..pour la configurer, avec  le peu d'assistance ).  Je l'installe sur une partie du disque..en prévision de ..    Puis  j'attaque la suite du partitionnement : tout va bien.. puis obligée de réinstaller la meme en 32 bits..  L'installeur  voit trop de partitions ... la fenetre est trop grande et le bouton valider est sous la table...avec les dernères partitions...  ????  Elle est donc disqualifiée car  non réinstallable sur mon disque partitionné ainsi  .. Je veux bien qu'on facilite la tache du noobs de chez noobs , mais faut pas "déconner non plus "  !

Si on ne sait pas mettre un ascenceur dans une fenetre d'un installeur : on va se coucher !    Donc obligée de détruire des partitions pour refaire l'install et poursuivre  l'expérimentation de cette distrib userfriendly ( heureusement il n'y avait encore rien desssus) . Anomalie signalée poliment sur le forum concerné :  les gens sont vexés et l' anomalie non corrigée dans la version suivante ... 

Mettre Linux pour faire une install type  "carrefour" avec deux partitions et une /home qui occupe tout le disque.. beurk !  

On me répond  que ça s'installe à la main..aussi , mais vu la doc . tous se gardent bien de le faire..   

Gentoo, j'y pensais déjà..  J'avais connu Titouchat sur un autre forum  et j'avais confiance..  tout en sachant que Gentoo c'est plus long ! 

Ma distrib préférée : six mois pour sortir une remasterised sans trop de bugs..  qui n'est meme pas opérationnelle avec moins  de 1 G0 de mémoire. et trois fenetres ouvertes.  c'e n'est pas la peine de mettre huit bureaux. La prochaine il faudra 2 Go..  Pourtant on a tous le meme Linux au départ.. au bout de six mois , on dit STOP ! 

 Donc  ça amène l'autre question : les modules .. ( post suivant pour séparer ...et faciliter les réponses.. )

----------

## kopp

Pour tes compil', si ça plante au bout de la 71h, tous les paquets installés avant le resteront et tu peux résumer la compilation avec emerge --resume

Pour ton histoire de partition, je vois pas le problème d'avoir seulement un / et un /home comme partition. ça reste beaucoup plus flexible !

----------

## Jacqueline

J'ai le résultat de lsmod..

je n'ai pas vu la réponse  à cette question /  est ce que lsmo sort la liste complète des modules , ou seulement ceux qui sont externes et intégrés avec lsmod ? 

je vois  ça :

 *Quote:*   

> amd74xx                15024  0 [permanent]

 

Serait-il le seul à étre inclus en dur   dans le noyau. ?

Si oui  :  le ext3 et tous ceux du disques IDE et sata  sont dehors..  je ne trouve pas ça très génial.comme install,.  parce qu'après la gestion du chargement des modules est une usine à gaz..

J'ai essayé de faire des recherches pour un pb de son..et de carte Tv... 

La carte Tv , dans un premier temps, je ne vais m^eme pas la configurer..  et  lebon driver (parce que là j'ai une flopée  sera mis en externe..  je peux etre amenée à la changer.. 

La carte son par contre , je ne vais pas la changer demain :  elle est sur la CM. et elle me suffit.. 

 *Quote:*   

> info@linux-kmh6:~> lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_seq_dummy           4356  0
> ...

 

Le premier problème est que  :

J'ai d'office  deux systèmes de son ALSA et OSS..  avec un déjà , j'ai du mal à comprendre comment ça marche .. alors deux ????? 

Je ne vais donc mettre qu'Alsa, intégré dans le noyau comme il est conseillé dans une doc gentoo sur le son.. ( et les applis utilisant OSS elles resteront où elles sont ..et si besoin impérieux, il est toujours temps de mettre OSS en externe ?

 Je n'ai donc pas besoin de cette détection automatique qui libère Alsa pour laisser la place à OSS .. le snd timer ( je suppose) , devrait donc rester a la casa..  et je lance la compil avec -oss  ca va purger le truc..   

 Je ne n'installe  rien pour la carte TV..qui a une sortie son séparée.  .à reboucler sur la carte son du PC ... 

 Ce qui est compliqué c'est que  dans les modules  il n'ya pas que des drivers.

 dans le système de son , j'ai cru comprendre en regargant ce big bazar  :  qu'il y avait le serveur son lui m^me, des interfaces avec des apllis  et le driver lui m^eme....  

Dans ma distrib actuelle  : le système de son  utilise un driver  pour ma carte son  

 en fait deux avec un actif  snd_intel8x0 is active  et l'autre  i810_audio is not active  non ! , je ne comprends pas pourquoi... 

 *Quote:*   

> 15: PCI 04.0: 0401 Multimedia audio controller
> 
>   [Created at pci.300]
> 
>   UDI: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_59
> ...

 

et la carte TV un autre : 

 *Quote:*   

> 34: PCI 506.1: 0480 Multimedia controller
> 
>   [Created at pci.300]
> 
>   UDI: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_14f1_8811
> ...

 

 Qui est   inutile en plus : puisque cette carte a une sortie son à reboucler sur la carte son.avec un cordon,  que je ne peux pas virer avec modprobe-r ( il est actif )  et me coupe le son de KDE... celui de la carte son,  les deux sont en conflit et je n'ai plus de son nulle part..  . 

Le chargement des modules , propre à chaque distrib est indémerdable dans la mienne ..  ( il y a un script incompréhensible pour le son et des fichiers de conf partout  ) et meme la carte TV désinsatlalée, un reboot, KDETV à l'arret    son p.... de  diver son est actif ( hwinfo ) et impossible à virer .

Dans la logique  (enfin ce que j'ai capté des modules externes  ) si je regarde la télé  et si elle avait  besoin d'un driver son propre :  lorsque je lance KDETV, un script décharge ce qui  est incompatible  et charge les modules qui vont bien..  et lorsque j'arrète  KDETV , il  enlève ses modules ..et  je redémarre le système de son.normal ( avec ses modules en externe dans ce cas  ) ????  mais là c'est ingérable !   et pourtant tout est enexterne..  Après on se décharge de la responsabilité sur le fabricant ...  faut pas déconner !  Hauppauge  est plutot ouvert à  linux, voir leur site 

 Dans un premier temps , donc, je ne mets rien pour la télé  et je mets alsa en dur dans le noyau.. et il faudra que ça marche avec..

 alsa , si je remonte les dépendances des mudules : "utilise" 

 Il y a le driver himself de la carte son :

 *Quote:*   

> Driver Info #0:
> 
>     Driver Status: snd_intel8x0 is active
> 
>     Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe snd_intel8x0

 

- un codec  pour le chip de la carte son de la CM ..

 *Quote:*   

> snd_ac97_codec        118744  1 snd_intel8x0

 

- un bidule qui utilise le codec

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> snd_ac97_bus           19072  1 snd_ac97_codec

 

un autre bidule qui utilise le driver   plus :  snd_pcm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> snd_page_alloc         26896  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
> 
> 

 

 Bidule qui a son tour utilise aussi le driver de la carte son, plus celui de la TV :  cx88_alsa

 *Quote:*   

> snd_pcm               116488  4 snd_pcm_oss,cx88_alsa,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

 

 le système de son lui meme

 *Quote:*   

> snd                    83112  11 

 

 qui utilise tout ça : 

 *Quote:*   

> snd_pcm_oss,
> 
> snd_mixer_oss,   < OSS , je veux l'enlever
> 
> snd_seq,             < ?
> ...

 

 Je ne voudrais donc pas oublier un module dans l'install.. et je sens que je vais devoir me tapper la doc d'alsa.. avant  .l'install.. 

Dans ma distrib , je ne vois rien qui me permette de configurer ces modules.. parce que sinon j'aurais essayé de supprimer le lien entre les deux  : comme on débrancherait un jack connecté à une prise non cablée :  M carte Tv , promis , juré, raché, il n'ya pas de  son par les cxoulisses, j'ai assez cherché avec windows... ( dans ma dsitrib  : je l'ai configurée comme non conncetée mais il n y' a rien à faire ! )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ..cx88_alsa,             <  cx88   c'est le bazar inutile de la TV

 

 je vais essayer de regarder dans la conf du son.. 

 Ma distrib me propose bien des conf des drivers, mais c'est du foutage de gueule.. c'est incompréhensible.. 

Parfois je me retrouve avec le mixeur  ' ("lol" un seul potentiomètre ) Connexant  à la place de Kmix , mais  ça ne marche pas non plus..

Solution simple :

1 -  Je mets le bon driver pour ma carte son..  c'est de ma responsabilité de choisir  le driver matériel qui convient à ma carte son, et celui là je le mets dans le noyau. 

2  -  Je n'installe qu'un sytème de son Alsa et donc  je le mets dans le noyau aussi .

Gentoo devrait me mettre les bons modules avec

3  - Je mets le flag -oss 

Ainsi à la compil KDE devrait oublier  la sélection des deux systèmes... et le timer qui libère alsa dès qu'il n'est plus utilisé depuis x secondes pour laisser la place à OSS..

4 - j'oublie l'install de la TV... et comme l'install de Gentoo n'est pas automatisée, ça ne va pas me mettre d'office des merdes incompatibles.. 

plus tard :

- J'installe ma carte TV  en modules externes  ( que la vidéo..   et le seul driver qui marche sur les trois..).

Je ne sais pas comment ça marche sous Gentoo, mais je n'ai besoin de ces modules que lorsque je regarde la télé.. consommatrice de mémoire... et quand j'arrète KDETV, ça les décharge..  quitte à passer par un script ! c'est jouable ?  

 C'est débile de tout lancer au démarrage ? non ? ( comme d'oublier de les enlever lorsqu'on quiite l'apllication qui en a besoin.. .. )

 Je m'en fous un peu de ma carte télé  mais c'est pour comprendre le principe.. 

 Nvidia  :

Deux options  :  accélération  3D ou non.?  ( il semble qu'il yait une particularité avec le 64 bits..? ) 

Je ne joue pas : rien ne presse.. 

- dans l'instant  je ne sais pas évaluer les difficultés de l'une ou l'autre solution. 

 Je n'ai pas envie que mes gamins me disent : c'est chié ton linux ...  on peut que jouer au solitaire ! 

- ensuite j'ai deux cartes nvidia  dont une plus performante dans un placard parce que'aucune distrib ne sait la configurer correctement...

 Par contre  nvidia c'est un unique driver pour toutes leurs cartes, selon leur site. : si celle là rend l'ame ,  j'en ai une en réserve..  j

Je pourrais presque le mettre dedans ...  mais je ne reboote pas  dix fois par jour...  la veille c'est cool...  Donc dehors 

Après  ce n'est plus qu'un problème de conf de Xorg.conf  ( beaucoup de problèmes avec les installeurs auto, sans doc  et sans le net,  je ne pouvais pas deviner  les modilnes et cie...  ) donc celui là je l'imprime, je l'écris à la plume d'oie  et  je l'encadre ! . 

 Imprimante ..?

Les imprimantes  n'ont pas une longue  durée de vie,  donc dehors !

 ext3, ide, sata

dedans d'office, je ne vais pas enlever mes disques.....Last edited by Jacqueline on Thu Nov 30, 2006 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacqueline

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pour tes compil', si ça plante au bout de la 71h, tous les paquets installés avant le resteront et tu peux résumer la compilation avec emerge --resume
> 
> Pour ton histoire de partition, je vois pas le problème d'avoir seulement un / et un /home comme partition. ça reste beaucoup plus flexible !

 

Merci kopp .. c'est rassurant..tout ça !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

/arrive-apres-la-bataille

Moi je l'aime bien, cette newbie. Y a du potentiel. Je donne mon sceau d'approbation  :Smile: 

/arrive-apres-la-bataille off

----------

## Magic Banana

Franchement, je trouve que tu te poses beacoup de problèmes... Branche tout le matériel le plus récent que tu as (à moins vraiment que personne n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner sous Linux), lors de la compilation du noyau tu mets tout ce qui est définitif en dur et le reste (le matériel qui peut être amené à disparaître de ta configuration matérielle) en module.

De toute façon, un noyau, ça se recompile...

Des tas de gens (moi compris), ont installés Gentoo sans trop comprendre quoi que ce soit mais en suivant ligne par ligne la documentation. Tu te dois de connaître en gros quel est ton matériel pour pouvoir configurer le noyau (et encore : certains utilisent genkernel) et ensuite tu vois l'état de la bête. Tout ne sera peut-être pas parfait (par exemple pas d'accélération 3D ou pas de framebuffer) et là tu te penches sur les howtos ici et là qui pourront t'aider. Même chose en ce qui concerne le maniement de Portage : tu peux te contenter au départ de quelques flags facile à régler dans ta variable USE (ceux liés au matériel ou à ton choix de bureau) et de ceux par défaut et ne pas toucher (pour le moment) aux /etc/portage/package.*

Plus tard en lisant un peu de documentation, les wikis et autres forums, tu en viendra à comprendre comment utiliser de façon optimale ta Gentoo. Comprendre : te faire ton système aux petits ognons.

Mais c'est une perte de temps de chercher à tout comprendre avant la première installation. Déjà cela me semble impossible (on apprends en essayant) et, de plus, de soit-disant problèmes n'en seront probablement pas. Donc voilà ce que je te considère de faire de suite : Install, Wait (wait, wait, ... : que cest long la compilation !) and see.  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

salut,

j'ai pas tout lu   :Embarassed:  mais bon

alsa <-> oss c'est simple !

dans le noyau : alsa et pas oss

pour la suite : alsa -oss en useflag pour que les applis utilisent alsa

et si d'aventure tu tombes sur une appli qui ne gèrerait pas alsa mais utiliserait encore oss (je n'ai même plus d'exemples)

tu installes media-libs/alsa-oss qui va "rediriger" oss vers alsa de manière transparente et sans les inconvénients d'oss

un fois ceci installé tu as juste à lancer le programme considéré (ex: firefox-1.x) de cette façon 

```
aoss firefox
```

et le tour est joué

----------

## titoucha

@Magic Banana, tu apprends à connaitre @jacqueline, elle cherche à comprendre et contrairement à la plupart d'entre nous elle lit avant d'installer.   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

@Jacqueline, je te conseille de suivre le conseil donné par @Magic Banana, vas y et si jamais tu recompiles le kernel, en plus tu as la bénédiction de @Trevoke   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> et si d'aventure tu tombes sur une appli qui ne gèrerait pas alsa mais utiliserait encore oss (je n'ai même plus d'exemples)
> 
> tu installes media-libs/alsa-oss qui va "rediriger" oss vers alsa de manière transparente et sans les inconvénients d'oss
> 
> un fois ceci installé tu as juste à lancer le programme considéré (ex: firefox-1.x) de cette façon 
> ...

 

Ya un use aoss à www-client/mozilla-launcher pour qu'il le gère tout seul  :Wink: 

----------

## Babali

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *tutux wrote:*   D'abord, merci de m'avoir bien fait marrer. Ensuite, je crois que tu as eu les réponses qui vont bien. J'ai donc décidé d'aborder ce fil sous l'angle de l'éditeur :
> 
> - vi : c'est trop de la balle
> 
> - vim : c'est trop exagéré comme c'est bien
> ...

 

Rhoooo le troll !

Bon le couple nano/emacs est super  :Wink: 

nano : pour editer les petits fichiers de conf

emacs : pour coder pendant des heures  :Smile: 

Ce qui est bien avec emacs c'est que si tu te donnes la peinne d'apprendre a bien t'en servir et de bien le configurer tu pourras en faire ce que tu veux. Dailleur tu peux lancer vim dans emacs  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ouais Jacqueline elle se prend un peu la tête, mais bon ... on peut pas lui reprocher de vouloir comprendre quand même ^^. 

Ceci dit, je plussois sur le zyva. Moi la première fois, je comprenais rien de ce je faisais ... je me suis dit : "Ca ne bootera jamais". Bah si ^^

----------

## Untux

Ouais vas-y Jaqueline. Fonce dans le lard! Fais nous le péter ce Gentoo. Si tu te plante, on sera là pour te ramasser... enfin, moi je regarderai pendant qu'ils te ramasseront.

PS Pas mal le coup du Grub qui bouterait un disque en contreplaqué. Me suis bien poilé.

----------

## Jacqueline

J'avais saturé la longueur du post..

 mais j'allais conclure  et c'est ce que je souhaite donner comme réponse à banana.;  je préfère me poser ces questions avant. :  quitte à perdre un jour..  devant le clavier au moment de l'install, c'est un peu tard pour réfléchir à ce qu'on laisse dehors comme modules et ce qu'on met dans le noyau.. 

Dans le post au dessus il y a plusieurs questions..

 - une sur les modules en général :  lesquels  on met dedans, lesquels on met dehors ? 

 ( si'il faut tout  recompiler  parce que "je m'ai gourré"  ou qu'un periph me pose des problèmes ....  c'est chiant non ? vu que la compil est longue, alors que pour un module, c'est cool ! )

-  une sur le son : quels systèmes de son ?  quels modules ? 

 ( si j'ai simplement à choisir alsa   et que gentoo me met avec tous ceux qui sont nécessaires , ça va.. si je dois les mettre moi meme à partir de mon lsmod.actuel  sans regarder davantage, je suis mal.. ( pcm :  je ne savais pas ce que c'était,  je viens de découvrir.. et  j'ai un peu compris  pourquoi, j'avais deux  "drivers" ( deux voies )  sur ma carte son..  la norme pcm du son sur PC. 

- une sur la config du son..

Je viens de trouver un tuto assez clair et facile à comprendre pour une première approche du problème, et où on parle d'icompatibilités en cas de collisions ... 

http://www.madinux.org/Le-partage-de-son-sous-Linux.html

 J'ai donc bon espoir d'arriver à faire marcher tout ce binz... (le monsieur dit qu'il y a tout et que c'est juste un pb de conf , sauf qu'il est préférable de le faire à la main, qu'avec des clics sur une fenetre et qu'on ne sait pas ce qui se passe . je vien s derefaire la conf des deux cartes ;; bin y a rien qui ressemblerait meme de loin  au tuto ..  ) 

 J'en profite pour regarder avec la console  et  comme par hazard , je ne vois pas deux  canaux  sur ma carte ( qui a eu marché et qui marchait sur une ancienne conf )  

 *Quote:*   

> linux-8hzk:/proc/asound/seq #  cat /proc/asound/devices
> 
>   2:        : timer
> 
>   3: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture
> ...

 

 Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé  à l'install , mais bon..par rapport à l'exemple donné dans le tuto,  je ne vois pas de sortie son..En tous cas , j'ai du mal à faire le lien.. 

[quote

linux-8hzk:/proc/asound # ls

card0  cards  CX8811  devices  modules  oss  pcm  seq  timers  version

linux-8hzk:/proc/asound/seq # ls

clients  drivers  queues  timer[/quote]

Je veux bien partir dans l'install de gentoo, avec un sac sur la tete, mais si ça ne marche pas :

     - si la compil s'arrète : cool  on peut repartir , sans tout refaire  ( je ne pouvais pas le deviner, sans poser la question,  j'aurais tout recommencé à zéro   :Sad:  ) 

      - si ça ne marche pas  :  pb de conf, je m'en sortirais avec l'aide des membres de gentoo..et en fouinant.. Pas besoin de tout refaire..

      - si j'ai oublié un module essentiel  :  si ses copains sont dehors aussi , ça va, je compile celui là et un "tit modprobe" , c'est bon..

mais  si ses copains sont dedans  ! on va me dire :  tu recommences !  

Ce n'est pas du temps perdu.. le son je n'y connaissais rien ... 

Je ne savais meme pas qu'on pouvait tester des trucs à la console, et encore moins  connecter une appli directement  sans passer par Arts !  encore un truc dont je ne savais pas à quoi il servait..   je ne l'aurais peut ^etre pas installé  s'il n'est pas avec  kdestart.. et je pouvais  toujours cliquer sur le bouton "tester le son"  dans la conf graphique de KDE... 

Mais c'est bien à cause de ces distributions magiques qu'on ne sait rien  ! 

C'est moins stressant de me lancer dans l'install après avoir  entrevu ces choses, que de la faire en me demandant si ça va marcher . une distrib normale ( enfin  sans trop de bugs  mais il t en a de plus en plus)  en une heure ça se réinstalle.. Gentoo c'est deux jours !!! lol !  

Ce sera moins stressant aussi de chercher si ça ne marche pas..

Peut etre que ça va planter grave ou que ça va boiter aussi ... sur un autre sujet.. mais je ne peux pas tout  avaler d'un coup.. par contre les pb de son et de cartes TV ,  on voit ça sur tous les forums  et sur  les distribs courantes.. Et les réponses...sont à la hauteur .

 La carte TV , je la mettrais plus tard , mais  je voudrais bien qu'elle marche... 

 Il y a des pans entiers que je ne connais pas dans Linux, mais faut faire un petit effort...  pour moi, pour les "gens too".  :Very Happy: 

 Je ne m'ennuye pas à fouiner dans quelque chose, lorsqu'il y a une logique ( c'est moins le cas avec une distrib empaquetée et  à l'install automatisée ) Passer sa vie à attendre la prochaine version en espérant qu'elle soit moins buguée..  bof ! 

 Mais ça ira !   juste encore un peu d'alsa,  tant que c'est chaud ..  :Smile: 

 Merci  blasserre pour la confirmation, de ce que j'avais cru comprendre..  cette confirmation était importante .; et la ficelle pour se rattrraper aussi..

 C'est vrai aussi qu'à  toujours repousser l'épreuve .. on  apprend pas non plus...

----------

## Temet

OSS, tu t'en fous!

Tu utilises (sans le savoir sans doute) une émulation d'OSS par alsa. D'ailleurs, OSS a giclé du 2.16.19 je crois.

Alsa, tu peux utiliser soit la version du noyau, soit celle de portage. Comme d'hab, la doc gentoo sait mieux que moi comment ça marche. Moi j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête, je mets le module de ma carte en dur dans le noyau et ça marche.

Pour les modules, tu peux tout foutre en dur si tu veux. C'est plus ou moins ce que j'ai fait.

Les modules pas en dur (c'est con à écrire ... un module en dur, c'est plus un module ...) chez moi:

- nvidia > pas besoin d'expliquer.

- la carte réseau > cette conne n'est pas le noyau.

- le wifi > en France, je m'en sers jamais... pis ça m'évite que le wifi soit activé au démarrage.

- c'est tout!!

Tu fais comme tu le sens, sur mon Desktop, j'ai plus de modules ... je viens de le constater en fait et je me suis dit : "faudra que je mette en dur tiens" lol. Enfin tu mets comme tu veux, dans les deux cas ça marchera.

Et sinon, j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour toi : sur le livecd de Gentoo, tu as links2 et irssi, tout ce qu'il faut pour poser des questions sur le net en pleine installation  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

totalement en phase avec la bannane

 *Quote:*   

> De toute façon, un noyau, ça se recompile... 

 

donc tu démarres tranquilo avec juste de quoi squatter tondisque puis tu déploies ton empire

urhg !!le temps que je lise jacqueline, 7 Posts de retard  :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Temet

Oublie pas les flags "nptl" et "nptlonly" dans ton make.conf. La première fois je les avais pas mis et je trouvais que la gestion de mes processus était bizarre.

----------

## Jacqueline

Yes.... Temet    :Very Happy: 

 Ca y' est j'ai capté le pb .de son actuel et donc ce pb de drivers..  

Ma conf son  a pris en compte la partie son de la carte tv.. au lieu de la carte son de la CM ..  

C'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas de canal de son  mais du control..   vu qu'il n'y a pas physiquement de port son.sur cette carte.. juste du control.:  

Une autre confirmation  :  c'est le driver de la carte TVet pas celui de la carte son qui apparait . lorsque je fais la cde cat .. pour alsa.device.

Elle a rien à foutre là dedans !  

Aussi  ma carte son normale n'existe plus dans ma conf alsa..    :Cool:   :Cool:   ( pourtant je l'ai reconfigurée et j'ai refait les cdes cat ... ) 

 Si c'est pas un pb de distrib    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Promis ça ne m'arrivera pas sous Gentoo    :Very Happy: Last edited by Jacqueline on Thu Nov 30, 2006 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

@Magic Banana : +1 !

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> je n'ai pas vu la réponse  à cette question /  est ce que lsmo sort la liste complète des modules , ou seulement ceux qui sont externes et intégrés avec lsmod ?

 

Encore un peu de terminologie : sous linux, un pilote (driver) est soit compilé "en dur" dans le noyau, soit sous forme de module qui est donc externe.

Par conséquent, les outils gérant les modules (paquet "module-init-tools") ne s'occupent que des pilotes inclus dans des modules et non des pilotes intégrés directement au noyau. Exemple : lsmod, rmmod, insmod, modprobe ...

Ces outils n'auraient aucun sens avec des pilotes intégrés au noyau!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si oui  :  le ext3 et tous ceux du disques IDE et sata  sont dehors..  je ne trouve pas ça très génial.comme install,.  parce qu'après la gestion du chargement des modules est une usine à gaz..

 

Exact !

Les modules offrent beaucoup de souplesse depuis le noyau 2.0 mais induisent une charge de gestion supplémentaire. Leur plus grande utilité est de pouvoir concevoir des noyaux génériques tels que ceux faisant partie des "LiveCD" : on compile tous les  modules possibles puis, au démarrage, seuls ceux qui correspondent au matériel de l'utilisateur seront chargés.

Sur une distrib comme Gentoo, ou tout est configurable et laissé largement à l'appréciation de l'utilisateur, les modules n'ont généralement pas vraiment d'intérêt (excepté les modules proprio, avec lesquels il n'est pas possible de faire autrement!  :Sad: )

L'intégration directe des pilotes au noyau a d'autant plus d'intérêt que ::

- certains pilotes sont indispensables au démarrage et doivent être intégrés au noyau (contrôleur disque, types de systèmes de fichiers, ...)

- comme tu le soulignes, la gestion des modules devient vite "usine à gaz" 

- on ne change pas de matériel tous les jours. Par contre, on utilise probablement tous les jours à peu près les mêmes fonctionnalités. Pourquoi dès lors ne pas les intégrer directement !

En conclusion, je dirais : dans la mesure du possible, évite les modules, tu te prendras moins la tête!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai d'office  deux systèmes de son ALSA et OSS..  avec un déjà , j'ai du mal à comprendre comment ça marche .. alors deux ????? 
> 
> Je ne vais donc mettre qu'Alsa, intégré dans le noyau comme il est conseillé dans une doc gentoo sur le son.. ( et les applis utilisant OSS elles resteront où elles sont ..et si besoin impérieux, il est toujours temps de mettre OSS en externe ?

 

Comme tu l'auras sans doute vu, OSS est "deprecated" en faveur d'ALSA. D'ailleurs, alsa fourni sa propre émulation OSS pour les anciens programmes qui le demanderaient.

Donc, tu peux franchement oublier OSS sans remords !  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui est compliqué c'est que  dans les modules  il n'ya pas que des drivers.
> 
>  dans le système de son , j'ai cru comprendre en regargant ce big bazar  :  qu'il y avait le serveur son lui m^me, des interfaces avec des apllis  et le driver lui m^eme....

 

Te casse pas la tête et considère simplement que ce sont tous des "drivers". Les fonctionnalités changent mais le schéma de fonctionnement reste le même.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  en fait deux avec un actif  snd_intel8x0 is active  et l'autre  i810_audio is not active  non ! , je ne comprends pas pourquoi... 

 

Il semble que i810_audio soit un driver OSS, donc inutile ...

snd_intel8x0 est le driver alsa

 *Quote:*   

> Le chargement des modules , propre à chaque distrib est indémerdable dans la mienne ..  ( il y a un script incompréhensible pour le son et des fichiers de conf partout  ) et meme la carte TV désinsatlalée, un reboot, KDETV à l'arret    son p.... de  diver son est actif ( hwinfo ) et impossible à virer 

 

C'est ce que je disais plus haut : évite les modules, si possible !  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'ai pas envie que mes gamins me disent : c'est chié ton linux ...  on peut que jouer au solitaire ! 

 

Bah, deux claques et le problème est résolu !  :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Donc voilà ce que je te considère de faire de suite : Install, Wait (wait, wait, ... : que cest long la compilation !) and see. 

 

(je sais une page de retard mais bon..)

j'ai bien aimé le "considère"  :Smile: , personnellement, jacqueline je te somme de commencer l'installation   :Twisted Evil: 

Plus sérieusement, tu le fais tranquillou depuis ta distribt actuelle(/2merde) dans un chroot, et tes enfants n'y verront que du feu..  :Laughing: 

EDIT: et là pendant la compil, tu auras tout le temps de lire de la doc:)

----------

## Temet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Bah, deux claques et le problème est résolu ! 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Merci pour le fou rire

----------

## OuinPis

alors ca en est ou cette install ?

----------

## Mickael

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> alors ca en est ou cette install ?

 

demain, enfin je sais pas, si demain, ha ba non il est 00h40, c'est pas pour aujourd'hui  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci de vos réponses à tous : sérieuses et utiles ou,  hilarantes ou les deux !

 Gentoo, c'est sympa, mais je n'en ai jamais douté    :Very Happy: 

Sous la pression à peine perceptible  mais quasi générale et malgré l'heure tardive,  la doc d'install à coté, c'est parti...

----------

## titoucha

Merci @Jacqueline pour ta venue sur ce forum je me suis bien poilé   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Deux heures du mat' ... c'est ptet pas l'heure idéale pour faire ça! lol

----------

## Enlight

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Merci de vos réponses à tous : sérieuses et utiles ou,  hilarantes ou les deux !
> 
>  Gentoo, c'est sympa, mais je n'en ai jamais douté   
> 
> Sous la pression à peine perceptible  mais quasi générale et malgré l'heure tardive,  la doc d'install à coté, c'est parti...

 

Vas y, de toute façon j'ai encore jamais vu quelqu'un satisfait de son premier kernel. Si ton premier boote correctement y'a déjà de quoi être contente. Puis dans le menuconfig quand tu verras deprecated à côté de oss ça te parleras tout seul. et n'oublie pas le précieux "?" qui documente les options.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Vas y, de toute façon j'ai encore jamais vu quelqu'un satisfait de son premier kernel.

 

Si, moi !   :Very Happy: 

Bon ok, je l'avoue j'ai triché avec genkernel...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Quelques news !    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 Vous allez dire pouahhh ! mais je suis contente.. j'ai mis stage3 et mis l'arbre Portage... sur la partition / de MA Gentoo...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Y a rien à faire : on ne se refait pas.. et j'ai passé quelques heures  à regarder ce qu'il y avait dedans à ce stade.. et à poser des questions  

J'ai encore le souvenir de cette expérience avec LFS , et ça avec LFS il faut 3 semaines ( non j'exagère , bien sur et c'est bien pour le plaisir de n'utilsirer que des sources pour construire son sytème, meme si on  utilise des sources aussi chez Gentoo..et qu'on peu se la configurer  mieux que les autres..   )

 Comme d'hab les installs c'est galère avec des détails.. 

Hier mon Live CD   : celui de la revue Linux+ , avec gnome,  qui me permettait d'avoir le net pendant l'install..  par rapport à mon CD Universal..  me demandait un identification de user avec mdp. puis le sommeil a pris le dessus...  

 Repartir ce matin avec ce CD linux+ et son mdp m'a gonflée. et  dur de rester sans navigateur  favori avec l'Universal...

Alors j'ai essayé avec suse..  au moins pour arriver à cette étape d'install  de  stage3 et de l'arbre portage. .  évidemment mon tuto n'est plus tout à fait adapté  ,  un peu d'aide pour trouver l'arbre Portage..

Mais vous pouvez me poser des questions : je suis hyper balaise en Portage !  :Very Happy:    Nan je déconne bien sur , mais j'en sais déjà + qu'hier et - que demain...

 Mais vous qui etes familiers de ces install, vous ne pouvez pas imaginer  ma frustration d'installer des  distribs automatiques   et de tout retrouver installé bien ou mal une heure plus tard, comme si on avait porté son disque à Lourdes..( m......   comment ça se passe une instal ? bin on sait pas .. )

Alors je suis là,  béate d'admiration devant le contenu des répertoires de ma  partition /mnt/gentoo  

et c'est vrai que c'est plus cool de pouvoir fouiner un peu partout  avec konqueror et son éditeur intégré qu'avec la console..   Stage3  j'ai lu ce mot souvent , mais je n'avais m^eme pas une idée concrète de ce que ça faisait et quelle différence entre stage1 et 2  ( c'était du javanais ) tien ya aussi des binaires qui seront utiles pour fabriquer ma Gentoo.; en chroot ,  ca me rapelle un peu LFs, sauf qu'il fallait les compiler avant  )

Puis j'ai pris le risque de tout recommencer, à ce stade : tant pis on a reien compilé encore , mais c'était plus fort que moi, il fallait que je voie ce qui se cachait là dedans..  

MERCI  Monsieur stage3 et merci Monsieur Portage et,  merci Temet venu aux nouvelles et qui m'a bien aidé avant que je m'énerve   :Very Happy: . et a donc subi mes questions à rallonges :    :Very Happy: 

 J'ai perdu du temps,  c'est clair ! mais j'ai vu ce que je voulais voir ( syndrome LFS  et frustration ne ne pas avoir pu aller au bout.. tellement c'est long  et que j'aime lire ... des Readme  C'est parfois plus d'intrigue que  dans les bouquins de l'autre vieille anglaise et  ça dépasse parfois les romans de science fiction  ).

Avec le CD  Universal on est trop coupée du monde...(  parce que je me débrouille pas assez avec les outils en console..)  Mais avec les installeurs tout automatisés , c'est pire encore.. mais c'est moins long,  sauf que parfois ça fait n'importe quoi... 

Bon c'est cool !   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  je peux m'en aller prendre l'air, faire mes courses,  arréter le PC , et reprendre là où j'en étais...  

Dans quelques mois, je trouverais surement ce post très ridicule, mais tant pis j'assumerais  le ridicule et mon coté  " je ne couche pas le premier soir !" :  Je veux savoir à qui j'ai à faire avant ...  Ca évite les ruptures précipitées  !

Super contente !  Je vais me faire un grande pause  ( pour  vider le cache et nettoyer la memoire ) avant de poursuivre et  s'il faut recommencer avec le bouquin et le Cd universal , c'est pas grave.. 

Il n'y a que  la synchro de l'arbre Portage  :   rsync je me demande si je vais pouvoir le faire avec ma Suse ? ( lynx elle ne connaissait  pas   :Sad:   et donc rsync  il faut que je regarde  )  mais là je n'en peux plus, faut que je décroche un peu   ),  avant d'attaquer la conf,   qui m'ont  l'air assez hard ! ( donc on ne s'énerve pas )  aussi cette pause est bienvenue ! Ca fait depuis lundi que je n'ai pratiquement pas laché le clavier et je suis un peu fatiguée.. .

C'est ridicule d'avoir mis autant de temps, pour si peu de choses : ça doit pouvoir se faire en  moins d'une demie heure, mais bon.. je suis un peu plus rassurée et je ne vais pas lacher...   

C'est déjà pas mal ?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 A + et merci à tous.Last edited by Jacqueline on Fri Dec 01, 2006 4:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _droop_

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Dans quelques mois, je trouverais surement ce post très ridicule, mais tant pis j'assumerais  le ridicule et mon coté  " je ne couche pas le premier soir !" :  Je veux savoir à qui j'ai à faire avant ...  Ca évite les ruptures précipitées  !
> 
> 

 

Moi je le trouve surtout très long   :Wink: 

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est ridicule d'avoir mis autant de temps, pour si peu de choses : ça doit pouvoir se faire en  moins d'une demie heure, mais bon.. je suis un peu plus rassurée et je ne vais pas lacher...   C'est déjà pas mal ?       
> 
>  A +

 

C'est pas si ridicule que ça, si tu as appris quelque chose et/ou est satifaite du résultat...

----------

## Mickael

 :Shocked:   incroyable. tu as du tuer Temet.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>   incroyable. tu as du tuer Temet. 

 

Allons allons, la mauvaise herbe ça meurt pas si facilement  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

"Jacqueline m'a tuer"

Mais non!!!!!

Nan mais en fait je la connais déjà depuis quelques semaines. Moi je l'aime bien  :Wink: 

Elle m'a pas tué du tout .... déconnez pas, pour une fois que je peux apprendre quelque chose à quelqu'un et que je ne passe pas pour le bouffon, je ne vais pas m'en priver ^^

@Enlight : je te pardonne .... si tu me files ton avatar en GRAND!!!!! lol

----------

## Trevoke

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [...] je ne passe pas pour le bouffon [...]

 

Detrompe-toi Jacqueline, il a tout l'attirail du bouffon avec le chapeau et tout!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> "Jacqueline m'a tuer"
> 
> Mais non!!!!!
> 
> Nan mais en fait je la connais déjà depuis quelques semaines. Moi je l'aime bien 
> ...

 

Décidément je deviens dealer de hot babes ^_^ http://somewrinkles.blogspot.com/2006/08/revy-cosplay-from-black-lagoon.html

----------

## truc

j'voudrais juste revenir sur un point, puisque tu l'as dit deux fois déjà, autant arreter la confusion au plus tôt  :Smile: 

ça n'est pas "l'arbre portage" que tu as installé/detarré ou que sais-je, mais l'arbre gentoo, en effet, portage n'est "qu'un" outil de gentoo, plus précisément, le gestionnaire de package par défaut, mais de nouveaux gestionnaires font leur apparition (principalement  en fait pkgcore et paludis qui est pour l'instant plus abouti (et qui est aussi l'élu de mon... euh.. mon choix quoi..)

tiens d'ailleurs puisque tu es en pleine installe, pourquoi ne pas partir directement sur des bonnes bases (bon ok, portage c'est pas nul non plus   :Razz:  ) et te mettre directement à paludis, ainsi, tu seras déjà en avance sur plein de gens!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ca veut dire que tu fais le SAV alors truc!!

@Enlight : bah elle est mieux en petit en grand la photo finalement, mais merci de l'attention  :Wink: 

Pis bon, emerge est lent ... mais d'un coté, y a le temps de compilation derrière. On n'est pas à 20 secondes prêt comme sur une binaire  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Y-aurait-il des mauvaises langues sur ce forum ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca veut dire que tu fais le SAV alors truc!!

 Bah pourquoi pas.. mais bon, je ne suis pas le seul utilisateur sur le forum:)

 *Quote:*   

> Pis bon, emerge est lent ... mais d'un coté, y a le temps de compilation derrière. On n'est pas à 20 secondes prêt comme sur une binaire 

 

Comme je l'avais dit quelque part sur le forum, faut pas se voiler, la face, paludis est plus rapide, mais c'est surtout portage qui est très lent, donc, l'interet de paludis n'est pas vraiment, à mes yeux en tout cas, la vitesse, sinon, faut risqueriez d'ailleurs d'être déçus..

----------

## ghoti

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *Jacqueline wrote:*   Dans quelques mois, je trouverais surement ce post très ridicule, mais tant pis j'assumerais  le ridicule et mon coté  " je ne couche pas le premier soir !" :  Je veux savoir à qui j'ai à faire avant ...  Ca évite les ruptures précipitées  !
> 
>  
> 
> Moi je le trouve surtout très long   

 

Ah l'impatience de la jeunesse ! Moi je suis prêt à attendre demain soir  :Wink:   :Mr. Green: 

Vous n'avez aucune chance les gosses : si Jacqueline a fricoté avec ses premiers ordis dans les années '70 alors elle est au moins aussi jeune que moi !

Bon, va falloir que j'explique ça à ma femme (pardon les gosses : je voulais dire ma meuf  :Wink:  )

 :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *Jacqueline wrote:*   Dans quelques mois, je trouverais surement ce post très ridicule, mais tant pis j'assumerais  le ridicule et mon coté  " je ne couche pas le premier soir !" :  Je veux savoir à qui j'ai à faire avant ...  Ca évite les ruptures précipitées  !
> 
>  
> 
> Moi je le trouve surtout très long   

 

Ah l'impatience de la jeunesse ! Moi je suis prêt à attendre demain soir !!  :Wink:   :Mr. Green: 

Vous n'avez aucune chance les gosses : si Jacqueline a fricoté avec ses premiers ordis dans les années '70 alors elle est au moins aussi jeune que moi !

Bon, va falloir que j'explique ça à ma femme (pardon les gosses : je voulais dire ma meuf  :Wink:  )

 :Laughing: 

[EDIT] Pardon pour les canadiens : mes gosses vont bien, merci !  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

C'est moche quand Alzheimer vous prends  :Mr. Green:  on se rend même plus compte qu'on radote   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Tu sais ce qu'y te dit Alzheimer ? J'insiste pas ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Tu sais ce qu'y te dit Alzheimer ? J'insiste pas ... 

 

Chais pas mais il va surement le reposter dans 10 minutes   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Au fait, de quoi on parlait ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Au fait, de quoi on parlait ? 

 

de ton double post   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

On fête Saint Nicolas en Alsace ?

Eh bien, Santa Klaus, cette année : nada ! 

Na !

 :Laughing: 

[Mauvaise foi]  va tout de même falloir changer cette 'tain de souris qui fait des doubles-clicks quand on lui demande pas ! [/Mauvaise foi]

----------

## Jacqueline

 *truc wrote:*   

> j'voudrais juste revenir sur un point, puisque tu l'as dit deux fois déjà, autant arreter la confusion au plus tôt 
> 
> ça n'est pas "l'arbre portage" que tu as installé/detarré ou que sais-je, mais l'arbre gentoo, en effet, portage n'est "qu'un" outil de gentoo, plus précisément, le gestionnaire de package par défaut, mais de nouveaux gestionnaires font leur apparition (principalement  en fait pkgcore et paludis qui est pour l'instant plus abouti (et qui est aussi l'élu de mon... euh.. mon choix quoi..)
> 
> tiens d'ailleurs puisque tu es en pleine installe, pourquoi ne pas partir directement sur des bonnes bases (bon ok, portage c'est pas nul non plus   ) et te mettre directement à paludis, ainsi, tu seras déjà en avance sur plein de gens!! 

 

 Oh truc tu me casses tous me r^eves là ! je croyais  trouver une distrib avec un truc  d'install  d'applis qui marchait super bien...

 Non je ne l^acherais pas Portage  ( j'ai déjà donné avec ma distrib qui a déglingué un installeur qui marchait bien pour en mettre un, puis deux, puis, trois et bientot quatre !!!!!!! 

Après  lorsque qqqun n'arrive pas à installer son paquet on lui dit : essaye avec l'autre  ! et puis si ça va pas pas tu essaayes avec celui là !  et puis .....

 Je déteste ce genre de hazard !  j

Je ne veux pas empecher des gens d'essayer de faire mieux que ce qui existe, mais pour l'instant je reste sur ce qui marche, en essayant de comprendre les principes....   et je redis  merci à Temet parce qu'il a bien assuré le coup.. ( pourtant je suis chiante avec mes questions à la con ) et on s'est connu ailleurs , sur deux sujets à peter des flammes....... Ca crée des complicités inattendues ...  :Very Happy: 

Sur Portage je n'avais   pas encore bien tout capté, il a eu la patience de me le réexpliquer ... (  sans s'énerver ...   :Very Happy:  )   et ça fait un mois qu'on en cause.. presque tous les jours , ailleurs..    

Je n'ai pas envie de batifoller entre deux ou trois trucs.. pas envie d'^etre dépendante d'un nouveau  truc qu'on lache d'un jour au lendemain pour vivre une autre galère parce qu'au bout d'un an il y a un nouveau machin, qu'on met un un an à mettre au point et qu'on abandonnne au bouit de deux ans pour une autre glutte, puis une autre  et encore une autre : c'est ce que j'ai vécu avec ma distrib :  le seul truc qui marchait sans souci , ils ont réussi à le foutre en l'air...  

 Ca me désole parce que c'est un gaspillage d'énergie monstrueux.. c'est l'esprit du libre  avec beaucoup de créativité... 

 Mais avant il y avait quatre ou cinq distribs.. maintenant un type qui se fache avec les autres  fait sa propre distrib .  Le  CD magique, faute de moyens, va résoudre un truc et en foirer trois  autres.... 

Comprenez moi, je suis traumatisée.... je sors d'une distrib  très critiquée au début car  commerciale, mais avec une certaine philosophie et rachetée par une autre société  totalement opportuniste  et dont les actionnaires décident des grandes orientations ... 

 Donc retour aux "SOURCES "  en essayant de dépendre le moins possible  d'une société commerciale, et à l'occasion d'un traiteur de paquets...  c'est trop chiant de devoir attendre que le paquet machin soit  précuisiné par son traiteur .pour sa distrib pour son proc.... pour sa carte..machin...  et de dépendre d'un installeur qui fait n'importe quoi !  

 En installant  stage 3 Portage, j'ai  pu comparer le boulot fait par Gentoo et Portage par rapport à  la solution LFS dont la philosophie  est plus que louable : déjà on sait qui fabrique la base de Linux  m^me si des sociétés  (  et des donnateurs ) contribuent au financementt de GNU Linux  grace à la licence GPL  ( si je ne me trompe pas ) : Elles  peuvent avec le fric qu'elles  se font avec linux  !   

Mais je ne comprendrais jamais qu'on améliore pas un truc qui marche bien  pour faire un autre  qui marchera moins bien parce qu'il faudra trois ans de mise au point.. 

Ca fait quatre ans que j'entends que les paquets machins sont mieux que les paquets trucs...que l'installeur trucmuche est mieux que celui de tartampion.. bah j'ai vu au mois de juillet jusqu'à ces derniers jours...   cette dispersion ne va pas dans le bon sens , selon moi , avec toute ma naiveté.. à moins d'avoir le gout de l'éphémère. ou de la loterie.

Je suis contente de Portage et de mon SAV  :Very Happy: ,  je n'ai pas les compétences pour faire de l'expérimentation, ni l'envie, ayant vécu cette expérience, alors je ne changerais pas ...

----------

## truc

je peux comprendre, mais si tu relis bien mon poste, je n'ai jamais dit que portage, c'était nul, loin de là, j'ai été fan pendant, bah, euh.. tout le temps jusqu'à pas si longtemps.

Je ne vais pas te dire ce que tu dois en penser d'ailleurs, c'est po bien, et j'ai auter chose à faire ... Mais je pense que ce n'est pas parcequ'un outil est bien ancré dans une distribution, qu'il ne peut pas être remplacé, Gentoo est avant tout une question de choix, et tu remarqueras qu'après la GLEP je_ne_sais_plus_combien le choix du gestionnaire de package est aussi est objectif que se fixe la communauté gentoo.

Voili-voilou, de toutes façons, tu as sans doute raison, pour débuter, autant commencer par les outils par défaut, comme ça, si problème il y a tu auras plus d'ame prètes à servir à ta disposition  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

> Voili-voilou, de toutes façons, tu as sans doute raison, pour débuter, autant commencer par les outils par défaut, comme ça, si problème il y a tu auras plus d'ame prètes à servir à ta disposition 

 

Elle aura bien assez le temps de tester d'autres choses plus tard, d'autant que toute la doc est faite avec le commande pour portage.

----------

## Mickael

Salut Jaqueline,

puisque tu cherches à faire les choses bien voici mon make.conf inspiré, pompé sur celui de Tchack, cela devrait te plaire :

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#2x <nb de cpu> + 1

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch" 

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa vga"

LINGUAS="fr"

##################################################

#Enfin un make.conf bien ordonné                 #

#sur une idée originale de Tchack                #

#avec l'analyse des répertoires :                #

##################################################

#/usr/portage/profiles/use.desc.                 #

#/usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc            #

##################################################

#et ce fabuleux outil tiré de portage-utlis      #

#quse : quse <useflag> : find pkgs using useflags#

##################################################

############

# HARDWARE #

############

CPU="mmx nptl nptlonly smp sse sse2 threads"

PM="acpi lm_sensors"

VIDEO="dri dv v4l vcd"

AUDIO="alsa -arts esd oss"

BLK_DEV="cdr cdparanoia dvd dvdr encode"

NET="avahi samba ssl wifi"

Imp="cups foomaticdb ppds "

OTHER="dbus gphoto2 hal ieee1394 usb"

#

HARDWARE="${CPU} ${PM} ${VIDEO} ${AUDIO} ${BLK_DEV} ${Imp} ${NET} ${OTHER}"

############

# SOFTWARE #

############

#SYS_AUTH=""

X11="cairo gnome gtk gtk2 -kde opengl -qt3 -qt4 truetype X" 

MMX_AUDIO="a52 aac ffmpeg flac mad mp3 musepack ogg oggvorbis openal vorbis"

MMX_VIDEO="gstreamer aalib matroska mpeg quicktime shorten speex theora xvid win32codecs"

MMX_GFX="exif gif imagemagick jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms libcaca mng pdf png svg tiff xpm wmf"

WWW="firefox howl msn nas xml"

#PROG=""

MISC="accessibility bzip2 eds emacs gcj imap libnotify maildir mbox nls spell"

#

SOFTWARE="${X11} ${MMX_AUDIO} ${MMX_VIDEO} ${MMX_GFX} ${WWW} ${MISC}"

#######

# ALL #

#######

USE="${HARDWARE} ${SOFTWARE}"

```

L'idée pour moi n'est pas de tout mettre dans make.conf, mais uniquement les USES globaux. En ce qui concerne les USES locaux c'est dans /etc/portage/package.use

Un autre script de killerwhile devrait te rendre de grands services pour les USES propre à ta cpu : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-450191-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Regarde sur la fin de son thread pour la dernière version optimisée.

----------

## Jacqueline

MerciMikeTux...  :Smile: 

 En ouvrant le lien  que tu as donné , j'ai l'impression d'e tre tombée dans le Doubs   :Laughing:  Gloups !

Pas grave, je me dis  je vais voir dans celui d'origine : y aura peut- tetre que deux lignes à adapter ...   :

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

 C'est le deuxième effet KissCool  A peine sortie de l'eau.. c'est parti pour un tour de Space Mountain...   :Very Happy: .  Y a du boulot !   :Shocked: 

 Tant qu'on regarde les docs , qu'on lit  les explications des copains, ça va  ça va ! Mais au moment de le modifier  le" mec.conf"....

 la "nana" est "conf.used" et embarrassed   :Embarassed: 

pour l'instant  : mon /etc/portage est vide : c'est trop tot  ( il ne sait pas quels paquets on va installer  : bonne question. il ne faut pas en oublier.. je n'ai m^me pas une idée où on le fait, mais je vais finir par trouver..   :Smile:  ) 

 Non , ça ira : les explications qu'ont m'a données   depuis des semaines, et les exemples  ne sont pas vains, au contraire.. . mais je vais me tapper  ça ligne par ligne avec la doc,  que j'ai déjà lue, mais :   entre lire, comprendre et maitriser, ça fait trois grosses marches ..  disons que je suis  "stage2.1" 

Flags globaux,flags locaux : une question me brule les lèvres, mais je vais relire la doc avant de la poser... 

 Mon proc , c'est ça :  ( ailleurs ils l'appellent K8 )   pourvu qu'il marche ... 

 *Quote:*   

> # hwinfo --"cpu"
> 
> 01: None 00.0: 10103 CPU
> 
>   [Created at cpu.290]
> ...

 

 Je sais ce qu'il faut mettre derrière march=  

Pourvu qu'il marche , mais  les flags à la suite.... ....... comme dans ton exemple ?

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

le lien   : à y regarder de plus près... 

 *Quote:*   

> voici un tout petit script qui check si les flags du processeur peuvent être mis en use flag : 
> 
> [edit]code modifié en fonction de discussion ci-dessous[/edit] Code:
> 
> #!/bin/bash 
> ...

 

 On retrouve  dts, sse, mmx, dans les features du processeur que j'ai mis en rouge..  je pense que c'est ce que vous appellez aussi l'optimisation du processeur..  

Pour l'instant , pourvu qu'il marche c'est l'essentiel, mais les femmes sont curieuses ...   :Very Happy: 

 Ca va aller    :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu as un Amd64 et c'est une architecture K8 donc la ligne dans le make.conf est  *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

----------

## Jacqueline

Oh merci Titouchat   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blasserre

à propos des CFLAGS : 

si tu regardes de plus près man gcc, tu verras que le -march=ton_arch 

- crée des instructions optimisées pour ton_arch 

- ajoute le support des jeux d'instructions dispos sur ton_arch (équivaut à -mtune=ton_arch)

exemple chez moi : 

-march=prescott implique -mtune=prescott qui équivaut à -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3

mais attention ! certains ebuilds filtrent les flags plus ou moins finement

si tu ne mets que -march=ton_arch et que ce flag est filtré mais que le support du sse seul n'est pas filtré, tu perdras le bénéfice du jeu d'instructions sse.

il est donc malin d'introduire de la redondance dans tes CFLAGS pour éviter ce genre de pertes, comme ceci :

-march=prescott -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3

espérant ne pas avoir dit d'énormités... de toute façon je m'attends à recevoir les fameux petits cailloux pointus   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

Avec un athlon 64 on peut utiliser -march=athlon64  :Wink: 

on utilise k8 pour les sempron64 (entre autres  :Wink:  je ne connais que les 64)

----------

## Temet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu as un Amd64 et c'est une architecture K8 donc la ligne dans le make.conf est  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

 

C'est pas ce qui est marqué ici : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_.28AMD.29

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Tu as un Amd64 et c'est une architecture K8 donc la ligne dans le make.conf est  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"  
> 
> C'est pas ce qui est marqué ici : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_.28AMD.29

 

En fait, si tu remontes un peu plus haut, tu peux lire :

 *Quote:*   

> The flag -fomit-frame-pointer is enabled by default on arches where it doesn't interfere with debugging, such as AMD64.

 

----------

## Temet

Ouais je l'avais déjà lu  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci blasserre  pour cette explication de principe ..

Je ne comprenais pas trop ces différences  de conf  pour l'architecture, selon les exemples.  Puisque je suis novice sous gentoo..  par prudence, je vais suivre  srcupuleusement pour commencer , l'exemple de  Titouchat 

Ton explication intéressante sur march et mtune  et cette cascade de flags avec  parfois quelques lacune il semblerait ) suffit pour l'instant  à mon petit cerveau ( faut pas le saturer non plus, il ya tellement de choses ) et . le make.conf sera moins barbare..  Lorsque je relirais la doc  ,   ça fera tilt tout de suite.. au lieu de me passer au dessus de la tete..  Mon but n'est pas de faire une Gentoo hautes performance pour commencer .. sinon je risque de multiplier les toiles.. 

Lorsque j'aurais ma première gentoo .  j'en installerais une deuxième pour percer encore  les mystères et me livrer à des expérimentations..sur les possibilités de conf de gentoo...  j'y pense déjà... ca a l'air passionnant et  en lisant vos posts  je pense qu'on peut bien s'amuser. si on aime cette technique. On sent ce plaisir  en lisant les posts..   :Very Happy: 

 Sur Wikipédia, j'ai trouvé ces Features du proc,  c'était un peu du chinois il y a seulement qq semaines...   jelis en vitesse , mais ça me permet de situer les choses, pas de les ma^itriser bien sur, ce serait de l'inconscience !  ; 

les flags je mélangeais un peu tout ..( si je n'avais  jamais fait d'info, je me poserais moins de questions.) .  pour les flags  du proc ne reste que vomit . oups pardon fomit  (  celle là me fait bien rire chaque fois   :Laughing:  et je le garde pour la fin ) 

 J'ai lu aussi dans un autre post une  explication de principe : qui a été importante pour moi : ( bien sur j'avais lu de la doc   mais ça ne saute pas toujours aux yeux..  avant d'avoir  plongé davantage dans le sujet : l'explication elle y est , mais elle te passe au dessus de la tete à la première lecture, le temps de se familiariser avec tout ça , ne serait ce que le vocabulaire,  lorsqu'on a jamais rien compilé sous Linux..  mais petit à petit ça rentre..

 Maintenant je fais bien la différence entre les flags destinés à GCC pour qu'il sorte le code  adapté et optimisé pour le processeur, ( ça,  ça me cause  pour avoir fait de l'assembleur, savoir ce qu'est un registre,  et après avoir survolé la doc AMD de l'Athlon64 ) je fais le lien avec les features du proc   et ceux destinés  aux applis  pour les adapter à ce qu'on installe comme WM ou système de son par exemple.  Il ya seulement huit jours , ce n'était pas clair !

Cette frustration immense d'avoir installé des Linux sans rien comprendre .est toujours présente . Me retrouver avec des applis que je ne voulais pas.. idem pour les modules.. ou des applis qui marchaient avant et et ne marchent plus sous une nouvelle verison alorsqu'elles marchent  ailleurs , m'a sérieusement gonflée et  lorsqu'il faut fouiner là dedans lorsque ça ne marche pas .. : belle galère  Chaque distrib ( Mdk, Ubuntu Suse) fait un peu sa sauce..  et essaye de vendre sa camelotte selon ses affinités. ..  :Very Happy:  ( j'ai lu ça et je l'ai vu de près ces derniers mois  )  

C'est pour ça que j'aime bien Gentoo.. J'ai souvent entendu parler de ses possibilités de configuration, j'essaye de voir où et comment ça se passe concrétement..  ca me donne confiance,  pour une utilisation sur le long terme,  mais si je suis incapable de dire quoi que ce soit des différences , je me sentirais un peu co..... 

Ca ne m'empechera pas de faire des grosses toiles  de noob  ( voire énormes ) ..  mais ça débroussaille un peu le terrain.. et ce sera moins décourageant...  je sais que ce sera rattrapable et que j'aurais de l'aide.. 

I love Gentoo ( et je me sens en bonne compagnie   :Very Happy: ).  ca frise l'addiction !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben alors jacqueline, elle est toujurs pas en place cette gentoo depuis le temps !!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Tu as un Amd64 et c'est une architecture K8 donc la ligne dans le make.conf est  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"  
> 
> C'est pas ce qui est marqué ici : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_.28AMD.29

 

 Temet  si si .  :Embarassed: . je l'avais vu,celui là,  mais ayant aperçu des exemples,  ( et certains avec K6     :Cool:   ) j'avais besoin d'une confirmation.

Mon make.conf  prérempli ..

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
> 
> 

 

La doc d'install me dit de mettre CFLAGS ="march=atlon-xp - pipe -O2" 

 Puis à coté il est vrai : utilisez  - march=k8    pour une machine AMD64  que j'ai bien failli zapper  parce que c'est une doc d'install AMD64  heureusement   athlon-xp ne me disiat rien.. 

Je m'y perds dans toutes ces appellations de processeurs  Athlon64... selon les modèles et les versions.. leur appellation, les docs..  il n'est pas évident de trouver la correspondance ..   

je sais qu'il y a deux modèles de +3200  avec  deux freq d'horloge :2.0 et 2.2 Ghz   j'ai un 2,0 Ghz selon hwinfo 

et plusieurs noms :  Venice ou Winchester pour le 3200...à 2, 0 GHz, amis alors là pour l'identifier ..      

des fois dans les docs  on l'appelle AMD64  ( ça doit regrouper  d'autres modèmes ), des fois Athlon64 et si on met athlon 64 dans march= , c'est pour le Athlon64 X2...  c'est pas simple pour  AMD... 

K8 , ça ne me cause pas non plus.. ( j'avais parfois aperçu K6 sur cetrtains exemples, lorsque je cherchais  une confirmation  )   sauf que j'ai vu K8  avec  hwinfo.. , mais je vais m'en tenir là..   sinon dans un an je n'aurais pas fini l'install.  

C'est la première fois que je me pose autant de questions sur mon proc..

 Alors parfois je panique..  sniff !  ( pas me gronder )   Si je me plante sur  le CXFLAG  !    c'est celui  qui m'angoissait le plus..

Encore merci de vos réponses.. et je devraies etre moins ch..... pour la suite.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Il y a un peu d'infos la.

Je pense que les 4 options -march=k8, opteron, athlon64, athlon-fx sont équivalentes.

En tout cas, sur les quelques packages où j'ai fait des tests avec les 3 premiers, les binaires générés étaient strictement identiques ...

----------

## Temet

Tu mets ça:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"
```

----------

## Jacqueline

oups !  ce soir je repars pleine d'entrain dans  l'install de gentoo..  :Very Happy: 

 J'avais  décompressé  stage 3 et portage  sur cette partition  et là  plus rien !   :Sad: 

 C'est bien la bonne , meme que le l'ai anoté en marge dans la doc !  ( et que ça a marché dix fois , c'est pas possible ? )

 *Quote:*   

> info@linux-8hzk:~> su root
> 
> Mot de passe :
> 
> linux-8hzk:/home/info # mount -t ext3 /dev/hda14 /mnt/gentoo
> ...

 

EDIT    une occase de tout virer,,,,   :Very Happy:   et on recommence  et avec le sourire,,,,,

----------

## Jacqueline

Ca y est enfin ! j'ai eu le message kernel ready...! et tout et tout.....en suivant la notice...avec le Cd d'install et apr¨¨s tout vir¨¦ de mon disque...  ( au diable les appr¨¦hensions ! )  Je suis pendue ¨¤  Gentoo...

Quelques ennuis de ligne t¨¦l¨¦phonique et donc de connection internet  ont interrompu momentan¨¦ment mes travaux ..

 grrrrr !!! ( peux m^me pas emerger grub... pour essayer de booter, ni me servir de links )

Bon on verra  pour les questions...

----------

## nost4r

C'est moi ou quand tu fais des é (accents aigues ) , tu fais des signes bizarres .

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pareil ici aussi nostar   :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

C'est parcequ'il y a de la friture sur la ligne  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

---> t'as un ptit problème d'encodage de caractère

A+

----------

## Trevoke

'Faut vraiment etre con pour faire cuire du poisson sur son modem.

----------

## Jacqueline

hello !

Shame on me ... je suis dans un cyber avec  windows... ( hier j'arrivais pas à répondre à un MP, mais selon eux ça venait du forum gentoo.. lol ! quelle réputation ...  MDR ! surtout que le poste à coté ça marchait nickel...  ( et j'ai repris celui là ! ) mais bon , n'insistons pas !  c'est windows ! )

Ma ligne c'est un pb de  facture oubliée.. RE-Shame...   ça arrive ( pouvaient pas attendre que j'ai fini de faire l'install !!! quand même  !  Une honte,  je les ai engueulés !  ( en cours de rétablissement.. )

Je suis venue tirer la doc d'install sans le net...  ça m'occupera en attendant... 

La conf du kernel . je ne me souviens pas d'avoir  vu passer des drivers  génériques  nv pour ma carte graphique, ni  ceux de ma carte son, ni le moniteur, alors là , je suis inquiète.. un noyau tout seul, rien autour ?????  lol !

Si encore je trouvais un fichier de conf pour retrouver ce qu'il y a exactement comme modules inside.... 

 Enfin  en suivant la doc  (pour amd64 ) : pour la conf des "locales" : /etc/locale.gen .. ensuite on nous dit dans la doc de tapper la cde "locale-gen" pour l'intégrer, mais dans /usr/bin  ( de /mnt/gentoo en chroot )  Ya PAS de locale-gen / j'ai juste locale et localedef... donc forcément commande not found.. y aurait pas un souci dans la doc ??

La commande "locale -a -v"  m'affiche joliment  les "locale" disponibles.. et l'autre même avec le -- help , rien compris  de ce que ça faisait..pour emplacer l'autre...

   hasta luego !

----------

## nost4r

"Note : locale-gen est disponible à partir de glibc-2.3.6-r4. Si vous avez une version plus ancienne, vous devez mettre à jour."

Handbook x86 ...

----------

## titoucha

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> La conf du kernel . je ne me souviens pas d'avoir  vu passer des drivers  génériques  nv pour ma carte graphique, ni  ceux de ma carte son, ni le moniteur, alors là , je suis inquiète.. un noyau tout seul, rien autour ?????  lol !
> 
> 

 

Tous les pilotes génériques se trouvent dans Xorg, pour les cartes nvidia l'ebuild se nomme xf86-video-nv.

Le moniteur est géré par Xorg aussi et il n'y a pas de pilote.

Pour la carte son c'est dans le kernel que ça se trouve, mais c'est pas toujours évident de faire le lien entre le module et le matériel au niveau du nom, tu as quoi comme carte ?

----------

## nemo13

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour la carte son c'est dans le kernel que ça se trouve, mais c'est pas toujours évident de faire le lien entre le module et le matériel au niveau du nom, tu as quoi comme carte ?

 

RHOOO tu as déja oublié la page 1 !!!!

 *Quote:*   

> Model: "ASUSTeK K8N4-E Mainboard"
> 
> Vendor: pci 0x10de "nVidia Corporation"
> 
> Device: pci 0x0059 "CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller"
> ...

 

quoiqu'il y a aussi   *Quote:*   

> Driver Info #0:
> 
> Driver Status: snd_intel8x0 is active
> 
> Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe snd_intel8x0

 

Flûte va falloir qu'on relise tout   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est pas évident   :Laughing:  donc je préfère redemander pour être sur et ne pas dire trop de conneries.

----------

## Jacqueline

J'ai retrouvé ma connection.. un peu short pour me lancer dans l'install avant  le réveillon,...

 je reviens avec mes questions basiques sur les modules.... cat j'ai essayé de fouiner dans la doc et la conf des distribs trouvées au bureau de tabac.. ( hélas pas de sources  )

 j'ai pu lire que certains drivers ont fournis avec le kernel .. c'est vrai ! j'ai vite téléchargé les sources du 2.6.19  ( pour repérer l'église, la mairie et la poste, etc.... )

 dans le Kconfig de alsa ( et d'autres )  j'ai pu lire ça pour illuster ma question :

 *Quote:*   

> # ALSA PCI drivers
> 
> menu "PCI devices"
> 
> 	depends on SND!=n && PCI
> ...

 

concrétement : 

si on répond  : M  c'est compilé comme un module externe.

 et donc si on ne répond pas : c'est compilé en dur  

 L"écran de conf du kernel permet  les trois options :  en dur, en module ou pas compilé du tout ? 

 ou est ce qu'il faut lancer la compilation avec  un USEflag  du genre -TV  ou -media pour ne pas avoir la télé sur son micro.....

J'ai un gros doute suite à mon unique install  ( interrompue sauvagement par mon FAI ! ) avant de recommencer..

Je pense à ma carte TV avec ses modules v4L et consort..... qui sont aussi avec  le  kernel  vu les difficultés de novell et de Mandriva pour configurer automatiquement une carte TV.. lol !   ( avec mandriva et XawTv , j'ai le son d'une chaine sur le canal suivant   GAG !  je pense qu'ils n'ont pas choisi le bon tuner  et que cette conf ne convient pas à mon tuner  pour se décaler de 8 Mhz pour le canal son..  je me pencherais sur ce problème de conf de la TV plus tard.. ) 

J'ai lu dans un post sur un pb de  TV sur ce  forum qu'il était plus simple de  changer la conf lorsqu'ils sont en modules.. 

 Ce que je n'avais pas pigé  : je pensais qu'on trouverait tous les modules, vus par lsmod, mais en fait il y a la dépendance des modules.. qui résume un peu la présentation des modules dans la conf du kernel ?

 Avec une TV qui ne marche pas , ce n'est pas trop la peine non plus de suivre connement ce qu'on fait les autres distribs... je suis sure du chip , mais le tuner ..  c'est pas écrit philips machin *****  et pour aller changer ça dans mandriva ou Novell ...  faut déjà trouver.  quel souq !  Vivement Gentoo !

 Après les modules ont peut soit les charger au démarrage , soit les charger au lancement de l'appli et les décharger lorsqu'on quitte l'appli ?

 Le 4 janvier je rattaque..  je pars bientôt festoyer.... 

 Bon réveillon !

Jacqueline

----------

## Temet

Coucou ma Grande!

M : Module

Y : en dur

Rien : pas compilé

 :Wink: 

Pour la carte TV, c'est pas vital la tout de suite, on verra par la suite  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Kiss Temet !

Merci  je suis soulagée ...  J'avais un peu zappé ça lorsque j'ai configuré mon kernel..  ( le stress et le manque d'habitude  ) ca va être colol  la prochaine  conf de mon kernel..

Je m'amuse comme une folle avec la conf des modules de la carte TV...  pour préparer l'install  après les fêtes..

----------

## dapsaille

Nom de diou de nom de diou ...

 Jacqueline .. tu consommes combien de claviers par mois ? à moins que tu ne possèdes ces bons vieux keytronics :p

 en tout cas chapeau pour ta persévérence .. je plussoie ta méthode = doc + doc + doc = install

 mais d'un autre coté avec Gentoo tu te rendras compte qu'il peut etre plus simple d'émergé un truc et de se documenter une fois un problème rencontré ..

 Sinon pour le kernel je suis adepte du TOUT en module .. momentanément ensuite reboot test et on désactive tout au fur et a mesure adin d'avoir un kernel "light" :p

----------

## Jacqueline

merci pour ces encouragements..dapsaille...

 Quel bonheur d'avoir de la doc  dans un système informatique.; ( j'ai commencé comme ça au boulot  on m'a dit : la doc du calculo elle est dans ces armoires..  ( sous entendu : débrouillez vous ! ) 

Quelle frustration avec windows, lorsque j'ai commencé à mettre les doigts dans un PC une fois à la retraite.. 

et puis quelle frustration avec les linux  friendly user auto-installables  dont on ne sait pas ce que font les installeurs !  ( cf mon post sur  la conf des drivers TV... ça fait huit jours que je cherche pourquoi j'ai pas le son sur la TV ...

Et encore une fois, je le sens,  ce n'est pas que ma carte soit incompatible  Linux ( hauppauge fo pas déconner  ils coopérent assez bien ! ) mais c'est qu'elle est mal configurée.. et les gars des distribs  prémachées mettent ça sur le dos des fabriquants.. c'est parfois vrai, mais y a des fois.. ce sont les distribs qui déconnent..

Je vais y aller après le 1 er janvier..  sinon :   si ma Gentoo plante , ça va me gacher mon réveillon !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Sinon pour le kernel je suis adepte du TOUT en module .. momentanément ensuite reboot test et on désactive tout au fur et a mesure adin d'avoir un kernel "light" :p

 

+10 pour la méthode, c'est la meilleure quand tu ne connais pas trop ton matériel.

Par contre plus ton noyau devient "léger" moins il est possible de changer de matériel sans le recompiler.

----------

## nost4r

Ah parce que c'est possible de mettre en modules les chipsets sata , ide ... de la carte mère ?

----------

## dapsaille

Heuuu oui et non ... fortemment déconseillé ...

 et pourtant il me semble que si tu met en dur un driver ide generique et que tu met en modules un driver ide propre à ton chipset ..

tu as moyen de charger le module de ton chipset  une fois le système démarré ... donc il faut toujours un minimum en dur 

 la je ne parle que de suppositions ... peut etre un esprit plus éveillé que moi pourras compléter

Maintenant Titoucha pour sur il faut bien connaitre son matos .. 

ceci dit quand on lance une compilation à la main (sans genkernel) 

il n'y as rien de plus simple que de rajouter un driver en dur, 

ca prend 5 secondes de recompiler le kernel car il compile le strict nécesssaire alors que genkernel relance tout le bouzin (en exécutant un coup de make mrpropre ou make clean) 

et c'est bien dommage pour les débutants qui n'ont pas envie de passer 1 heures à chaque test  de kernel ....

----------

## titoucha

Dans mon esprit il était évident que tu n'utilises pas genkernel et que tu compiles à la main, c'est beaucoup plus efficace.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Un tout piti cross-post pour repondre a nost4r:

oui , ca se fait ( ce que je pensais , mais je suis allé verifier quand meme ), le support minimum se resume a

- support ramdisk

- support initrd

- support a.out

- support du fs

+

----------

## OuinPis

Tout comme vous c'est ce que je conseil, de laisser tout en module au départ et d'enlever tout ce qui n'est pas nécéssaire au fur et a mesure de la maistrise de la configuration du Kernel et de la connaissance de son materiel. Donc une fois qu'il n'y a plus grand choses de sélectionné dans le Kernel cela deviens très rapide a compiler.

Pour ce qui est des modules, je ne met jamais en modules ce que je concidère vital pour le fonctionnement de ma distrib, comme les drivers du controleur IDE ou SATA, ou encore les FS ext2 et ext3, sinon ce qui ne l'est pas passe en module.

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> ceci dit quand on lance une compilation à la main (sans genkernel) 
> 
> il n'y as rien de plus simple que de rajouter un driver en dur, 
> 
> ca prend 5 secondes de recompiler le kernel car il compile le strict nécesssaire alors que genkernel relance tout le bouzin (en exécutant un coup de make mrpropre ou make clean) 
> ...

 

Pour ceux qui veulent quand même utiliser genkernel sans recompiler l'intégralité des composants il existe l'option --no-clean qui est très utile. Des fois c'est pratique de lancer une commande avec l'option --help on apprend des trucs sympa (c'est comme ca que j'ai vue cette option)

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci de vos conseils.

Je lance l'install cet aprem..  ( enfin    :Smile:   j'en rêve  la nuit !   :Very Happy:   )  avec les modules "son "  dehors....( car c'est le foutoir : cad un paquet de modules  )

Comme il est préconisé dans la doc d'install, j'avais prévu de ne pas utiliser genkernel.

Pour les "fs"  :  ext3 et vfat ( que j'allais oublier )  en dur..( puisque ça ne bouge pas ! ) 

La TV plus tard en modules externes après l'install de KDEstart ( deuxième étape) puiisqu'on a la possibilité  

Toutefois pour la TV il faut que j'ai un framebuffer  ( ?)  puisque apparemment elle ne marche pas en overlay ( enfin je veux dire directement sur la carte graphique )  . La différence de stabilité et de qualité de l'affichage avec Linux ( avec 512 Mo de ram )  est frappante par rapport à la TV sous windows et ce n'est pas un problème d'antenne !

 Après hésitation : je vais mettre une partition séparée /boot  qui sera protégée puisqu'elle ne sera pas montée systématiquement ( c'est fait pour ).

 Il me manque juste un petit truc pratique.. ( je n'ai pas trouvé comment  faire ) 

 Comment  mettre les messages d'erreur  ( il y en aura sûrement ) dans un fichier, ( ou dans quel fichier les retrouver ) pour les envoyer sur le forum  ( avec lynx  ou autre distrib )  si j'ai besoin d'explications.. 

 JacquelineLast edited by Jacqueline on Thu Jan 04, 2007 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

tu parles des messages d'erreurs lors de la compilation de noyau, dans ce cas tu pourrais faire un truc dans ce genre :

```
make && make modules_install && make install 2> /home/chez_toi/erreur.log
```

----------

## Magic Banana

La redirection est effectivement une solution. Si tu procèdes à l'installation depuis un LiveCD "graphique", tu peux aussi tout simplement faire des copiers-collers... mais il n'y aura pas de messages d'erreur si tu suis bien la documentation.  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci MickTux !

Magic banana . . je n'ai pas de LiveCd graphique : trop long à télécharger ( j'ai essayé -> plus de 8heures ) )  j'ai le cd universal de la 2006.0 amd64

----------

## -KuRGaN-

+1 MagicBanana: L'installation depuis un LiveCD graphique est quand même beaucoup plus cool quand on veut faire autre chose que "scotché" devant une compilation   :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

Surtout qu'avec la redirection on ne voit meme plus les fichier défiler lors de la compil donc la c'est carrément rester devant un ecran noir, donc la c'est encore plus long...

----------

## Mickael

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> Surtout qu'avec la redirection on ne voit meme plus les fichier défiler lors de la compil donc la c'est carrément rester devant un ecran noir, donc la c'est encore plus long...

 

faux, essaye avec cat fichier 2> log.log

----------

## Jacqueline

Autre question concernant la /home..

Depuis qq temps je n'aime pas avoir la conf des applis utilisateur  dans les fichiers cachés d'une /home séparée pour séparer les données du système.. 

 Je mets les données dans des  partitions séparées, que je monte à la demande  sous /home/<nom du user> dans fstab.

Ca me permet ensuite d'avoir des partitions de données différentes selon les users.. (chacun ses données ) le mot user prenant lors le sens d'usage de linux. et là les photos, là le courrier, ici la doc Linux...

 Ainsi une partition de données peut être totalement partageable  par plusieurs systèmes (en cas de nécessité ) sans qu'il y ait de confilt entre la conf des applis de chaque sytème comme lorsqu'on a une /home commune.

Ainsi par exemple lorsque j'aurais une gentoo stable  j'aurais un user séparé pour mon secrétariat et lorsque je ferais du bidouillage informatique avec le premier  user, je n'irais pas mettre le souq par inadvertance dans mes  données précieuses.. ou bien en cas de réinstall... 

 Cette partition ne serait  pas montée d'office dans  les autres sytèmes à venir.

 Pour l'instant ça n'a pas de conséquence directe, sauf que je ne prévois pas une place immense pour les données et que je n'ai pas de /home séparée..

 Cette solution me semble bien adaptée pour ne pas flinguer bêtement ses données précieuses.. lorsqu'on fait une réinstall.  (à condition de ne pas reformater ces partitions de données bien sûr !  et repérées avec le LABEL, c'est fait pour !  ) Qu'en pensez vous ? 

 Je compte bien ensuite utiliser "dar" pour automatiser les sauvegardes  ( base + incrémentales ) sur le second disque acheté dans ce but. Seules les sauvegardes de ce type sont efficaces : sur Cd rom, à moins de faire une pile de Cd tournante mais quelle galère, on sauve parfois les conneries  : trop tard !  ) 

Une autre question me hante à propos des mails, pour la suite,  mais je mets un sujet à part..

----------

## Jacqueline

Bon alors je télécharge le LiveCd... je n'aimerais pas être scotchée avec une install qui plante.. merci.

----------

## Mickael

Si il ne te reste plus que le noyau et grub, pas besoin d'un livecd, c'est rapide.

EDIT : tu en es où depuis le temps....?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon j'ai pas tout bien compris pour le /home, entout cas, s'il te reste le noyau et grub pour finir l'install, c'est vrai que le liveCD graphique ne sert à rien.

Mais bon, tu peux toujours le dl pour les install futures.

----------

## OuinPis

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *OuinPis wrote:*   Surtout qu'avec la redirection on ne voit meme plus les fichier défiler lors de la compil donc la c'est carrément rester devant un ecran noir, donc la c'est encore plus long... 
> 
> faux, essaye avec cat fichier 2> log.log

 

c'est sur, mais ca demande des lancer cette commande a chaque fois que tu veux faire défiler le beau log dans son intégralité  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Mais bon, tu peux toujours le dl pour les install futures.

 

Vu le temps mis pour la première install je ne lui souhaite vraiment pas de devoir une autre install de si tôt  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : tu en es où depuis le temps....?

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Oui c'est vrai..... mais  FT m'a coupé ma ligne fixe pendant deux semaines,  pour une étourderie  de ma part  ! lol ! 

 Mais ce n'était pas du temps perdu  : j'en ai profité pour fouiner dans les modules et drivers dont j'aurais besoin..regardé comment c'était organisé et  je me suis hyper entrainée à la console.... que j'utilisais rarement avant.. Pour lire de la doc, l'imprimer aussi ...  ( la TV sous linux entre autres..que j'avais toujours considéré comme un gadget mais qui fait poser plein de questions assez générales que j'aurais posé après... )

Aujourd'hui c'est allé vite pour downloader le LiveCD.  :Very Happy:   L'install est imminente.. ( fingers in the nose    :Laughing:  )

----------

## OuinPis

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Autre question concernant la /home...

 

J'aurais une petite question, j'ai comme l'impression que tu n'utilise pas de partition dédiée pour le répertoire /home. Peut être que je me trompe, mais si ce n'est pas le cas je te conseil très fortement de le faire ça évite de perdre des données en cas de re-installation avec un petit mkfs.

Un peu comme sous Windows, Je fais toujours au moins deux partitions a mes clients (et même sur le portable de ma copine), une système (ou j'installe l'OS et tous les programmes) et l'autre pour les données (et je fais pointer le ou les répertoires Mes documents vers cette partition la). comme ça en cas de plantage du système avec l'impossibilité de re-démarrer je peux reformater la partition système pour installer un nouvel OS tout neuf et l'esprit tranquille sans avoir a retirer le disque de la machine pour en extraire les données sensibles.

----------

## Jacqueline

Exactement, pas de partition /home dédiée mais c'est volontaire.. pourtant j'ai assez milité pour une /home séparée jusqu'à ce que j'en découvre les inconvénients et  découvre qu'on pouvait monter une partition sous n'importe quel rep ou sous-rep.. en prolongement....... de tel ou tel rep perso d'un user et pas seulement sous /mnt... Ainsi les données des partitions séparées sont dans la "maison" et pas au fond du terrain. 

Je souhaite cependant avoir l'avis de gentooistes. pour confirmer ou infirmer cette  option... prévue pour le partage des données avec plusieurs sytèmes  ( à la demande )

 Dans la /home il y a les fichiers de conf des applis de chaque user.. en fichiers cachés.. Une /home commune et  c'est le début des conflits entre la conf des applis  de chaque système si les versions sont différentes où si on souhaite les configurer autrement.

Bien sur on peut on peut avoir des home distinctes et on peut toujours monter une autre /home en partition de données pour y avoir accès.. mais alors on retombe sur les rep personnels de users de cette /home  et on ne sait plus où on en est.. ni  où se trouve tel ou tel fichier...

 Mes données ce sont principalement  ( et depuis longtemps ) :

 - mon secrétariat avec des droits d'accès très limités, partition peu utilisée et qui n'a donc pas besoin d'être montée en permanence, comme une /home et que je peux éventuellement crypter  ( plus pour utiliser l'option  de cryptage de la partition , mais sait on jamais, si je mets un serveur  ftp ou http, ou bien ssh un jour  )

 - de la doc  informatique  classée par thèmesdans des répertoires,  pour ne pas avoir à aller la retrouver avec google,  que je recueille au hasard des découvertes avec  différents systèmes..  ( accessible en cas de pb de connection internet lol ! )

- des photos ( enfin j'espère )

 Ces deux derniers  types de données  pérennes,  je souhaite pouvoir y accéder de n'importe quel système  pour lire et stocker , classer, sauvegarder

 Et  puis il y aurait les mails de mes divers comptes en un seul exemplaire, dans une partoche à part, commune à plusieurs sytèmes..

Reste le problème des téléchargements qui peuvent être lourds :  un DVD ISO d'une distrib  par exemple : plusieurs Go .. mais  il faudrait prévoir la place dans chaque /home  alors que c'est une ISO qu'on va graver.. et qui n'a ensuite plus rien à faire sur le disque..  Autant n'avoir qu'une seule partoche de 10 Go pour les téléchargements, montable sous tous les  systèmes pour optimiser l'espace disque..au lieu de garder  2 fois ou trois fois 7 Go pour un téléchargement..et s'éviter de rebooter chaque fois sur le système qui a une /home plus large.... 

 A part ça comme données, dans les /home il n'y aurait pas grand chose.. ( c'est le brouillon, l'ardoise, la C: de mon Windows, de chaque système ) avec des données  que je ne vais pas conserver longtemps..ni même sauvegarder avec dar..   Ce qui limite l'intérêt de faire une partition séparée pour un ou deux Go... 

 Il reste alors dans la /home  les fichiers cachés de conf des applis pour chaque user,  ( des scripts un jour  ), qui pour moi s'apparentent plus  à la conf d'un  système, qu'aux données proprement dites.. Avec dar , je pense sauver tous les fichiers de conf de  mon système principal  et donc sauver à l'occasion les fichiers cachés du rep /home.

 C'est toujours difficile de tomber sur le bon partitionnement  du premier coup.. mais c'est ce qui revient le plus souvent, vu l'usage que je fais de mon PC.. Si un jour je fais de la vidéo, j'acheterais un autre disque pour ça.. 

Peut être que des partitions  /home  distinctes de 4 ou 5 Go pour chaque système c'est pas mal aussi et plus confortable, enfin  :  lorsqu'on a sorti le secrétariat,  les mails, la doc, les photos et les téléchargements.....  C'est aussi le terrain de jeu du user "gamins"  qui n'aura accès à rien d'autre.. lol !Last edited by Jacqueline on Thu Jan 04, 2007 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  Une /home commune et  c'est le début des conflits entre la conf des applis  de chaque système si les versions sont différentes où si on souhaite les configurer autrement.

 Perso, je ne vois pas pourquoi avoir deux confgs différentes pour un même logiciel. Je dirai même que je préfère "retrouver mes marques" quelque soit le système.

Par contre, il peut effectivement y avoir des conflits en cas de grosses différences de version entre les logiciels ...

Ce qui peut alors être envisagé dans ton cas, c'est un point de montage "/home/secretariat" sur une partition dédiée. J'y vois différents avantages :

1- les données sont accessibles (ou pas) depuis chaque système en fonction des droits attribués aux users créés (puisqu'ils sont définis dans le fs)

2- la simplicité de sauvegarde et de maintenance des sauvegardes

3- la protection contre les éventuels problèmes du point de montage racine "/" nécessitant un re-formatage

4- la possibilité de crypter la partition directement (et uniquement celle-là)

Mes 0.02 cents

----------

## OuinPis

Je vois et je comprends, dans ce cas la en effet tu sera obligé d'avoir un répertoire /home dédié a chaque systèmes avec peut être comme tu dis des partitions monté dans des répertoires à l'intérieur des espaces utilisateurs. 

C'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai essayé de faire hier soir avant que mon disque dur ne se mette à faire de la pyrogravure, je voulais dédier une partition de 100Go pour mes photos car elles commencent a prendre de la place (environ 45Go) et je voulais monter cette partition dans le répertoire /home/user/photos mais mon problèmes a été que seul le root avait accès en écriture dans /home/user/photos alors que l'utilisateur pouvait le faire dans les sous répertoires contenu dans /home/user/photos car il en est propriétaire. 

Pour l'instant j'ai "résolu" ce problème en le contournant, j'ai monté ma partition photos dans /media/photos et j'ai créé un sous répertoire Bibliotheque (et j'ai déplacé toute mon arborescence de photos a l'intérieur de celui-ci) donc le proprio est user et j'ai fais un petit "ln -s /media/photos/Bibliotheque /home/user/photos". 

si quelqu'un a une solution sans utiliser ce contournement je suis preneur   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> si quelqu'un a une solution sans utiliser ce contournement je suis preneur  

 Il suffit de spécifier l'uid et le gid au montage de "/home/user/photo" (ou équivalent) dans le fstab (man mount est ton ami).

Enjoy !

EDIT : ajout de précision.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *OuinPis wrote:*   si quelqu'un a une solution sans utiliser ce contournement je suis preneur   Il suffit de spécifier l'uid et le gid au montage de "/home/user/photo" (ou équivalent) dans le fstab (man mount est ton ami).
> 
> Enjoy !
> 
> EDIT : ajout de précision. 

 

J'ai bien essayé mais ca ne fonctionne pas avec des partitions ext3  :Wink:  Mais par contre très bien pour du SMBFS car je utilise déjà ces option pour ca  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> J'ai bien essayé mais ca ne fonctionne pas avec des partitions ext3  Mais par contre très bien pour du SMBFS car je utilise déjà ces option pour ca 

 Erf ! Je pensai que s'était une option générique de mount (valable aussi pour les partitions de type vfat).   :Embarassed: 

En fait ton problème correspond à un problème de droit sur le répertoire "/home/user/photos". Une question alors : qui a créé ce répertoire ? Ton user ou root ? (Ca correspond aux droits que tu as avant montage de la partition).

Si tu as les droits classiques username:usergroup sur "/home/user/photos" l'ajout de "users" en option dans ton fstab te permettra de monter/démonter cette partition. Mais si elle est montée automatiquement au démarrage (ce qui est certainement le cas) cela ne résoudra pas le problème.

Pour cela il te faut monter la partition en root et changer les droits sur le répertoire _uniquement_ : chmod ugo+rwx /home/user/photos et ça devrait le faire (fais-le aussi avant montage, ça ne coûte rien).

----------

## Jacqueline

Dans fstab   uid= et gid= et umask= ne marcheraient plus avec le noyau 2.6  sur des ext3 ?  j'en ai abusé avec le noyau 2.4...  

J'avais aussi essayé les acl.. pour donner  plus de droits à un user privilégié.. ( moi !   :Very Happy:   pour faire l'essai )  Ca marche mais le problème avec plusieurs systèmes c'est d'avoir les mêmes numéros de users et de groupes sur tous les sytèmes sinon  ça ne marche plus comme prévu.. et comme ça dépendait de l'ordre de création. 

Il me semble que les acl sont inscrits sur les partitions elles mêmes et non pas dans un fichier de conf du système  alors ce qui est écrit est écrit et l'autre système ne voit sur la partition que les numéros de user,  group, other, user sup et groupe sup.. et les droits qu'il y a en face..mis par le premier système.

 Dans ce cas je n'ai pas vraiment besoin d'acl.... 

 Sinon la cde mount se fait en root  et après  impossible de changer les droits  et le propriétaire du rep de montage ( enfin je n'y suis pas arrivée  la semaine dernière) avec chown et chmod   :Sad:    démontée avec ls-l, je retrouvais les droits du user et montée c'était  à nouveau à root   :Rolling Eyes:  , aussi je pensais faire ça dans fstab avec uid= et gid= et umask= et noauto et rw    lorsque j'aurais fixé tous mes users..Last edited by Jacqueline on Thu Jan 04, 2007 6:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

uid, gid et autres babioles, il me semble que ça servait surtout pour les partitions FAT ... t'en as?

le cd ... t'es déjà sous KDE???

Ca, ce serait géré par hal/dbus/pmount. Il vaut que ton user soit dans le group plugdev je crois pour que les périphs soient montés en user.

Pour les acl, j'ai jamais utilisé mais je pense que y a aussi une partie à mettre dans le noyau  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Bonsoir Temet..;

Le Live cd  a une erreur de lecture sur un fichier lorsque je vérifie la gravure.....

J'ai complété mon post après, mais  je n'aurais pas besoin d'acl..

 j'ai une fat32...  mais uid gid ça marche pour toutes les partitions de données ..  ext3 j'en suis sure, ( du temps de la 9.2 )  sauf que vfat il n'y a plus de droits dans les rep de la partition.. juste sur  le rep de montage... 

 Le user dans le groupe plugdev.. ?  ah oui j'ai plus la Suse et  ça change  selon les distribs...

----------

## Temet

Pour de l'ext3, c'est pas normal.

L'uid et le gid de tes fichiers existent déjà avec le fs ... mouarf, je vais laisser à quelqu'un d'autre là, mais je dois avouer que tu m'intrigues  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> ...Pour cela il te faut monter la partition en root et changer les droits sur le répertoire _uniquement_ : chmod ugo+rwx /home/user/photos et ça devrait le faire (fais-le aussi avant montage, ça ne coûte rien).

 

Ca le fait   :Very Happy: , cela permet d'avoir tous les droits pour tous le monde, ca va qu'il est dans le répertoire de l'utilisateur  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Yessssssssss !!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bon grub n'a pas aimé le bootsplash... Après modif de grub,  reboot  et là .... surprise  !    pas de kernel panic !!!!!!  trop cool ! 

La compil du kernel n'a pas trop duré à comparais du rsync de Portage  

 Je pensais faire un coucou avec links  ( vers trois heures du mat ! six heures plus tard )  Pas de links !

 Alors on y va direct  emerge --search links, not installed.  Puis emerge links

 et là c'est parti pour m'installer 222 paquets   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 ( j'ai juste eu le temps d'apercevoir un  error en rouge   :Sad:  qui est passée à toute vitesse...  pas su où mettre le journal de la compil  /home pas montée.. )

Puis vers  6 heures du mat ça plante sur le paquet 53/222  un paquet doc de java : java.sdk-docs-1.5.0-r1 ..   

On me dit de  le downloader chez Sun  ( font hiech chez Sun !  si j'aurais su .... ).

 Je ne comprends  pas pourquoi il m'installe autant de paquets ( notamment des X11  alors que links est un petit petit navigateur en mode texte ? ) 

 Est ce du à mes USE flags ????   j'en ai mis un wagon ( des sans le tiret et d'autres avec le tiret ) et j'y ai passé du temps ! dont "doc" et "java". 

Je veux bien que links ait quelques dépendances , mais pas 222 tout de même... Si ?

 J'ai stoppé le système  après qu'emerge  ait redonné la main à root suite à cette erreur,  avec halt.. 

Reboot sous  windows ( pas pris le temps de mettre un autre Linux !)

 Je le download comment mon paquet  avec ce lien à rallonge.....et s'il yen a d'autres comme ça.....  Je pourrais  pas zapper java pour l'instant ?

Sinon je suis vachement contente    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ( pas vu passer la nuit ! ) ca boote en  mode texte... 

Mais j'ai passé plus d'une heure pour la conf du kernel à lire les aide de chaque truc   et je suis contente des modules qui restent à charger et à configurer...  (son +Tv, plus ntfs pour ne pas le regretter : on ne sait jamais, le vfat est inside..  )

J'espère que je pourrais relancer la compil...où elle s'est arrétée , mais sans ce java ???  on verra après KDE et konqueror, non ?  konqueror pour downloader... 

 Je n'ai finalement pas pris le liveCD, j'ai fait ça avec  le CD Universal...

 J'espère que ça s'est arrété proprement  pour  ne pas tout recommencer...

 I'm so happy    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

Enfin !!

félicitation. Pour les 222 paquets c'est du à tes use flags probablement un X qui traine par là avec un ou deux autres qui vont faire boules de neiges. Pour le java, tu ne le mets pas pour l'instant, attend d'avoir installer X et un WM.

EDIT : pour ne pas rester devant ton écran à regarder des erreurs, il y a le script de TGL qui se nomme portlog-info. Une fois téléchargé tu le rends exécutable et il te ressort tout ce que tu dois savoir lors de l'emerge.

----------

## yoyo

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> Ca le fait  , cela permet d'avoir tous les droits pour tous le monde, ca va qu'il est dans le répertoire de l'utilisateur 

 C'est effectivement assez sale, mais le problème, c'est que c'est root qui se charge du montage des partitions au démarrage et donc les points de montage prennent son uid:gid.

Pour être propre, il faudrait ajouter les options "noauto" et "users" dans le fstab et monter la partition avec ton user lorsqu'il se logge (via ".bashrc" par exemple). L'inconvénient de cette méthode étant que tu n'as pas accès à la partition correspondant à "/home/user/photos" tant que "user" n'est pas loggé.

@Jacqueline :   :Wink: 

L'idéal étant de prendre du temps pour sélectionner les USE que tu veux dès maintenant : avec "emerge -pv xxx" tu verras les USE (dés)activés. Regarde leur signification et modifie-les si besoin dans "/etc/make.conf".

Pour remonter dans un terminal utilise la combinaison de touche "Ctrl + PageUp" (fonctionne tant que tu n'as pas changé de terminal). Sinon, tu peux aussi utiliser une redirection : "emerge -pv xxx > /root/xxx.txt". Ensuite, tu peux lire le fichier "xxx.txt" avec "less" par exemple.

Pour ce qui est de la reprise d'un emerge, il y a "emerge --resume". Mais cette commande n'est valable que si tu n'as pas lancé d'autres emerge entre temps. Enfin dans tout les cas, un "emerge links" n'installera que les paquets manquants.

Enjoy !

----------

## OuinPis

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Pour être propre, il faudrait ajouter les options "noauto" et "users" dans le fstab et monter la partition avec ton user lorsqu'il se logge (via ".bashrc" par exemple). L'inconvénient de cette méthode étant que tu n'as pas accès à la partition correspondant à "/home/user/photos" tant que "user" n'est pas loggé.
> 
> ...

 

J'y avais pensé et je crois que je vais adopter cette solution un peu plus propre, car de toute façon il n'y a qu'un user sur ma station de travail et il n'y a que lui qui a besoin d'avoir accès a cette partition. Le reste du réseau possède un partage de photos autre que cette partition.

Merci pour ton aide  :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

Je te déconseille fortement le flag doc, c'est mieux de le mettre au cas par cas. Ca installe vraiment la doc de tout, donc celle de java qui t'as bloquée, celle de gtk (format xml, transformée avec xslt_proc dans un autre format, ça prend plus d'une heure à générer), etc.

Bon sinon, c'est quand tu passes à ZSH ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Clark

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Yessssssssss !!!!!!       
> 
>  Alors on y va direct  emerge --search links, not installed.  Puis emerge links
> 
>  et là c'est parti pour m'installer 222 paquets      
> ...

 

C'est ce qui m'est arrivé lors de ma première installation : j'ai tout coupé et recommencé à partir de zéro ! Histoire de n'avoir pas 500 paquets installés sans mon avis...

Depuis, j'utilise toujours 

```
emerge -pv *
```

avant d'installer quoi que ce soit (ce qui me permet au passage de régler au mieux les flags dans /etc/portage/package.use).

----------

## Jacqueline

Scullder , j'ai bien lu ton sujet sur ZSH  pour la culture , je ne veux pas mourir idiote  et pour une fois que quelqu'un parle d'un autre shell, si souvent cotoyé et me demandant à quoi ça peut bien, servir ...  :Smile:   maintenant j'ai une idée, trop drôle de voir qu'on peut mettre ou pas l'autocomplétion, ( ça tombe pas du ciel ! )  mais j'en suis pas encore là ! 

 Merci à tous pour les réponses..

 Le flag doc je m'en souviendrais  c'est pas forcément utile lors de la première install....   quand on est pressé de faire tourner KDE ... et konqueror !

 Dans le doute  j'ai mis plein de trucs dans le USE de make.conf en prenant des exemples et  regardant chaque fois ce qu'ils faisaient... dans l'exemple de make.conf  sur une autre console !  je mets, je mets pas ?  me disant que ce n'était pas grave s'il fallait tout refaire : c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron et c'est en sciant que Léonard de Vinci ! Donc pas de panique.on reste zen  et j'étais prête çà tout refaire ce soir.s'il le fallait ! 

Merci au passage à  la personne qui m'a répondu pour les mails avec postfix et consort dans une partoche unique :   j'ai pas loupé les flags  : imap maildir et mailwrapper

La grosse surprise , c'était de voir qu'en faisant emerge  links  déjà le calcul des dépendances c'"était un peu long  mais je ne pensais pas que ça m'installerait autant de paquets... 

Tellement contente de booter sur la Gentoo sans kernel panic , j'ai zappé  le emerge --pretend links petêtre que j'aurais vu et freiné des quatre fers...avant de faire le emrege... 

 java c'est ch.. de devoir aller chercher les paquets chez Sun..surtout avec links...

 Coté pratique :

-  je reboote sur Gentoo en mode texte..

 - j'enlève le flag doc et le flag java dans le USE de make.conf

 ( pour la doc  c'est peut être moins génant, mais d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre des flags avec 52 paquets compilés avec java et pas les autres , ça va pas boiter ? )

- je relance  la compil avec emerge --resume  ( je n'ai rien bisdouillé avec emerge depuis que j'en suis sortie )

- mieux je mets ça pour avoir le journal de la compil 

emerge -pv xxx > /root/xxx.txt --resume

Ce que je ne pige pas bien , je voulais juste mettre links ( qui se débrouille avec les paquets dont il a besoin ) avec emerge links et je me demandais   si je devais tapper une cde emerge pour chaque paquet que je  souhaite installer...

 J'ai mis aussi en USE : kde et kdeltas   est ce qu'emerge est parti pour m'installer Kde  aussi , comme il l'a fait pour java...

 mais peut être n'a-t-il installé qu'une partie de java  ?

 idem pour  X  : il m'a installé plein de librairies Xorg,  X11, que j'ai vu défiler mais peut être pas encore xorg et il faudra que je fasse un emerge  xorg avant d'installer KDE ??? c'est bien ça ?

Ca m'a un peu embrouillée..

  Dans la conf du kernel 

Je crois bien que j'ai zappé le framebuffer ( j'étais pas sûre que ce soit cette option fb qqchose ) et ça  marche pas au boot  parce que le bootsplash a besoin de l'initrd et donc de cette option framebuffer , si je ne mélange pas trop les choses !

Dans le menu de boot ( menu.lst car j'ai installé avec grub et non pas avec grubinstall  ? )  j'aivais mis imagesplash /machin/gentoo *** ) mais  un peu pressée de booter mon kernel, ( ça se comprend  un peu ! ) j'ai zappé aussi l'option vga= c'est peut être pour ça aussi ?  le moment de stupeur passé , j'ai vite commenté la ligne  du menu de boot avec le cd d'install.  Yes ça boot ok ! ok ! ok ! partout !

 J'ai peut être zappé aussi le pilote vesab indiqué pour le 64 bits.. pas de souvenir de celui là ! je vais relire la doc de vesab ! que j'ai zappée aussi !  pour ça , je devrais me débrouiller...  et il n'y a rien d'urgent.

 Pour la conf du kernel  à la fin il y a deux options : chargement et sauvegarde de la conf..;  j'ai réussi à sauver la conf dans un .config qui se cache quelquepart.. 

 Ca peut m'éviter de tout reconfigurer  si je dois recompiler le kernel avec l'option framebuffer parce que pour me souvenir de ce que j'ai mis exactement , mais moins paumée que la première fois grâce  à mes questions et vos réponses.. et un petit conseil pour lire l'aide de chaque bestiole... 

 Dans la conf du kernel  j'ai  des trucs scsi  que j'ai laissés : je n'ai pas de disque scsi, ni de lecteur scsi  mais un disque SATA,  ( un peu à cheval entre IDE et scsi ,  à lire certains sujets, du coup je les ai laissés.. ? d'autant plus que j'ai mis la swap sur le sata...

Par contre je ne vois pas encore bien comment récupérer cette conf du kernel... ?

 Je n'ai pas configuré le chargement des modules  mais c'est cohérent car je n'ai en module que le son et la TV ;  pour le moment je peux  me passer de zique et de télé..  autre chose à faire... 

Au départ , mais c'était pareil la première fois , j'ai galéré pour télécharger l'arbre Portage  avec links  !  pas moyen ! Donc j'ai pris celui du Cd install universal 2006.0,  mais cette fois ça a cafouillé  ( pas de rep /usr/portage    :Rolling Eyes:   je l'ai créé  mais il n'a rien voulu savoir lors du tar de portage ) aussi j'ai démonté la partition d'install et je l'ai reformatée pour repartir propre,  j'ai perdu un quart d'heure, au plus..

 KDE avant de  faire le emerge faut que je retrouve et relise la doc d'install de  KDE pour le 64 bits  pour ne pas installer une moissoneuse batteuse !

Sinon félicitations aux développeurs de Gentoo  et à ceux qui maitrisent ce beau jouet ! même en mode texte et si c'est pas tout installé, c'est beau   :Very Happy: 

Je  n'ai pas un sentiment de galère, même si ce n'est pas évident et un peu long ( faut aimer lire !!! et laisser le temps que ça se construise aussi dans la tête  ). Ce n'est pas pire que de chercher pourquoi un truc ne marche pas dans une distrib toute faite...  :une semaine sur suse et une semaine sur mandriva pour essayer de faire marcher kdetv. j'ai abandonné ! ..   :Twisted Evil: 

Et merci encore ! Surtout à ceux qui m'ont amenée à Gentoo...

Jacqueline

----------

## -KuRGaN-

La conf du kernel se trouve ds /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà un vrai pmessage de Jaqueline (comprendre qu'il se mesure en km) !  :Laughing: 

Je vais me contenter de te parler de la résolution de dépendance.

Ce n'est pas ton problème. C'est celle de Portage et il le fait très bien. En tant qu'utilisatrice finale tu ne dois demander l'installation que de ce que tu veux utiliser directement. Pas des dépendances.

Tu dois aussi préciser tes préférences dans la variable USE. Elle a une valeur par défaut qui convient à la plupart des utilisateurs et dont tu peux donc te contenter au début. Pas la peine donc dans mettre des tas par peur que rien ne fonctionne. Mets-y plutôt ce que tu comprends et dont tu es sûre.

Comme tu l'as maintenant saisie, il est judicieux d'utiliser l'option --pretend ou -ask en plus de --verbose avant d'effectuer l'installation véritable. Cela te permets de vérifier que tout est correct. Si un des USE flags t'intrigue tu utilise la commande "euse -i LE_FLAG" pour avoir sa définition. /etc/make.conf définit globalement la variable USE mais il est possible d'activer ou de désactiver un flag par paquet. Cela se passe dans /etc/portage/packages.use. Je te laisse te reporter à la documentation officielle pour en savoir plus.

Enfin n'oublie pas de lire la documentation officielle lorsque tu t'apprettes à installer/mettre à jour un gros logiciel important (typiquement gcc ou xorg). Des actions supplémentaires peuvent être nécessaires. Dans tous les cas, n'oublie surtout pas la mise à jour des fichiers de configurations avec la commande dispatch-conf  (qui est meilleure que etc-update et se trouve je crois dans le paquet gentoolkit) associée de colordiff (à installer également) pour que les chagements soient plus visibles.

Note : links sait prendre avantage d'un serveur X. X étant dans ta variable USE, Portage voit xorg comme une dépendance de links. Même chose pour javascript. De fil en aiguille (les dépendances ayant à leur tour des dépendances), tu as installé une bonne partie de ton système ! Rien de mal donc.

----------

## truc

pfff à coté je jacqueline ton message ressemble à un sms (sur la longueur j'entends;) ) !!

Sinon jacqueline, je sais que là c'est particulier, que tu mets tout en place (y compris tes idées etc..), mais j'ai juste une petite remarque, bien sûr, tu es libre d'en tenir compte ou pas..  :Smile: 

Tes posts sont très long, pour ceux que j'ai lu, il sont interessant, il y a matière à croquer, mais, (encore une fois je sais que ce thread est plus une discussion qu'une résolution de problème, mais il parait que tu ne changes pas  :Razz:  ) A mon avis, dans tout ce flot d'informations, beaucoup de tes questions risquent de partir aux oubliettes, pire même on pourrait avoir l'impression que tu n'as pas bien cerné ton problème et que donc c'est à nous public de nous débrouiller.

CAUTION!!  DO NOT READ IF IT HURTS!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Scullder , j'ai bien lu ton sujet sur ZSH  pour la culture , je ne veux pas mourir idiote  et pour une fois que quelqu'un parle d'un autre shell, si souvent cotoyé et me demandant à quoi ça peut bien, servir ...   maintenant j'ai une idée, trop drôle de voir qu'on peut mettre ou pas l'autocomplétion, ( ça tombe pas du ciel ! )  mais j'en suis pas encore là ! 
> 
> 

 

Le sujet n'est pas de moi, j'ai juste posté une astuce qui va bien  :Smile: 

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - mieux je mets ça pour avoir le journal de la compil 
> 
> emerge -pv xxx > /root/xxx.txt --resume
> ...

 

Oula, c'est pas possible ça. ^^

emerge -pv xxx > /root/xxx.txt ; emerge xxx

Je sais pas si t'es au courant du world aussi (vaut mieux y être au début). En fait, c'est un fichier qui contient la liste des package installés volontairement. 

Pour éviter de polluer le world, on doit utiliser l'option -1 (oneshot) quand on ne veut pas ajouter le package au world, par exemple quand on recompile des lib en masse.

Par exemple 

```
emerge -1 package
```

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> - j'enlève le flag doc et le flag java dans le USE de make.conf

 

Tant que tu y es, tu peux aussi virer le flag symlink si tu l'as mis: ce flag, c'est un coup à avoir un /usr/src/linux qui pointe vers de mauvaises sources(enfin pas celles du noyau que tu utilises)

Comme la migration de noyau n'est pas une chose à faire à la légère et qu'on en fait quand même pas tous les jours, je préfère changer le lien à la main...

Sinon, effectivement, pour le coup de links, tu es victime du revers de la médaille du magnifique système de la variable USE : ça permet d'activer ou de désactiver plein d'extension mais si tu demande à installer des extensions pour X ==> portage t'installes X.

----------

## Jacqueline

 *truc wrote:*   

> pfff à coté je jacqueline ton message ressemble à un sms (sur la longueur j'entends;) ) !!
> 
> Sinon jacqueline, je sais que là c'est particulier, que tu mets tout en place (y compris tes idées etc..), mais j'ai juste une petite remarque, bien sûr, tu es libre d'en tenir compte ou pas.. 
> 
> Tes posts sont très long, pour ceux que j'ai lu, il sont interessant, il y a matière à croquer, mais, (encore une fois je sais que ce thread est plus une discussion qu'une résolution de problème, mais il parait que tu ne changes pas  ) A mon avis, dans tout ce flot d'informations, beaucoup de tes questions risquent de partir aux oubliettes, pire même on pourrait avoir l'impression que tu n'as pas bien cerné ton problème et que donc c'est à nous public de nous débrouiller.
> ...

 

Si si , je vais changer  promis ! 

Chaque fois que je relis un post affiché, je me dis  "tain encore une page de journal.... " je vais gonfler tout le monde..

D'un coté j'essaye de  ne pas ressembler à ceux qui (ailleurs ) disent  "ouin ça marche pas !" et à qui il faut tirer les vers du nez pour pouvoir les aider.. 

L'install de Gentoo pour moi  en ce moment ce sont des concepts nouveaux à assimiler par rapport aux autres distribs que je connais, et l'expression d 'un problème  en terme de concept nécessite de faire des phrases plus longues..

 Ca fait deux mois que je lis de la doc et que je pose des questions, pas seulement ici...  S'il suffisait de lire un livre  pour assimiler  quelque chose  :Smile:  ça se saurait et tous les profs seraient au chomâge .. Mais il y a des gens qui lâchent Gentoo au bout d'une semaine,  peut être faute de communiquer ...ou de se poser des questions..

Pour l'instant je n'en suis pas à pouvoir décrire un pb sous la forme  "je tape telle commande et j'ai tel message d' erreur", comme lorsqu'une appli ne veut pas marcher , ce serait bien plus simple..  Mais ça viendra .. il ne faut pas  désesperer    :Smile: 

Mais tu n'as pas tort.. et je ne suis pas vexée    :Very Happy:    j'ai parfois aussi ce sentiment : formuler correctement un  problème sous forme de phrases, c'est déjà un peu le résoudre, sauf que je ne sais pas toujours par quel bout l'attraper en débutant sous Gentoo et que je ne suis pas toujours sure de  mon analyse.... parfois j' attends une confirmation pour ne pas tout déglinguer, ce qui peut renforcer cette impression.

Je comprends que  tout le monde ne va pas s'épuiser à lire tout un post ou le lire en diagonale et que certaines questions vont passer à la trappe.. mais je n'ai pas le sentiment d'être abandonnée..  chaque fois on m'a donné une ou plusieurs clés.. C'est cool !    Je ne veux pas non plus polluer le forum avec  de multiples sujets  plus ou moins interdépendants.. et chaque fois réexpliquer  le contexte par étapes,  lorsqu'il est nécessaire...  et donc ça fait un tir groupé..

Il m'arrive aussi d'écrire par plaisir , des fictions, lorsque je ne fais pas du linux et c'est vrai je n'ai jamais  l'angoisse de la feuille blanche...  Ca influe aussi. Mea culpa..

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci YetiBarBar .. je viens de vérifier symlink n' y est pas  mais il aurait pu  et tant qu'à faire..

----------

## d2_racing

C'est pratique sur ce forum...car quand on pose une question, il y a toujours plein de monde qui vont répondre aux questions  :Smile: 

Personnellement, je trouve ça correct Jacqueline que tu poses des questions...car tu veux apprendre et ici, on est là pour aider ceux qui veulent avancer dans cette expérience qu'est l'installation d'une Gentoo et de son utilisation...

Comme je dis souvent au bureau, moi j'aide quelqu'un qui veut se faire aider... et qui veut travailler pour apprendre  :Smile: 

Continu comme ça  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute   :Smile: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Note : links sait prendre avantage d'un serveur X. X étant dans ta variable USE, Portage voit xorg comme une dépendance de links. Même chose pour javascript. De fil en aiguille (les dépendances ayant à leur tour des dépendances), tu as installé une bonne partie de ton système ! Rien de mal donc.

 

Juste une remarque, personnellement, voir le serveur X comme une simple dépendance d'une appli me gène un peu...   :Rolling Eyes: 

[mode "submilliminal"]cela ne dérange-t-il plus personne ? ... allez au moins les vieux, quoi ?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nemo13

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est de la reprise d'un emerge, il y a "emerge --resume". Mais cette commande n'est valable que si tu n'as pas lancé d'autres emerge entre temps. 

 

Bonsoir Yoyo,

A priori emerge a évolué sur ce point

maintenant tu peux faire au moins un ( je n'ai pas essayé plusieurs) emerge avant de lancer l'emerge --resume ; ce qui est pratique dans le cas d'un flag vaseux d'un paquet de dépendance

A+

----------

## nemo13

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> La conf du kernel se trouve ds /usr/src/linux/.config

 

je suis un peux perdu dans le fleuve de Jacqueline donc désolé si celà a été dit :

pour ne plus "perdre" le .conf du noyau , il est plus simple de faire à la conf de ton noyau :

```
#

# General setup

#

blabla

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

blabla
```

et ton point conf est là : /proc/config.gz

puis quand tu y cherche quelque chose dedans tu fais :

zgrep -i ma_chaine /proc/config.gz

Nota : il y a un message subliminal ( l'ai-je bien orthographié cette fois ?)

----------

## boozo

[OT] :    :Laughing:   çà marche à tous les coups     :Laughing: 

edit : pour l'histoire, c'était un post double croisé triple carpé mais je me bagarre avec les stopword du moteur pour retrouver la discussion d'origine avec X  dsl   :Embarassed:   mais je persite... (suis quasi certain que TGL scout et/ou d'autres était dans la bagarre mais...)

btw la private joke pour nemo viens d'un autre post sans rapport direct si ce n'est mon problème de recherche   :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [OT] :     çà marche à tous les coups    
> 
> edit : pour l'histoire, c'était un post double croisé triple carpé mais je me bagarre avec les stopword du moteur pour retrouver la discussion d'origine avec X  dsl    mais je persite... (suis quasi certain que TGL scout et/ou d'autres était dans la bagarre mais...)
> 
> btw la private joke pour nemo viens d'un autre post sans rapport direct si ce n'est mon problème de recherche  

 

c'est l'avantage (?) de l'âge : radoter tant qu'on ne rencontre pas alsa ma mère ( pas sùr de l'orthographe là )

A+ Boozo  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *boozo wrote:*   

> voir le serveur X comme une simple dépendance d'une appli me gène un peu...  
> 
> [mode "submilliminal"]cela ne dérange-t-il plus personne ? ... allez au moins les vieux, quoi ?  

 

```
RDEPEND="ssl? ( >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6c )

   gpm? ( sys-libs/gpm )

   png? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.1 )

   jpeg? ( >=media-libs/jpeg-6b )

   fbcon? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.1

      >=media-libs/jpeg-6b

      sys-libs/gpm )

   tiff? ( >=media-libs/tiff-3.5.7 )

   svga? ( >=media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3

      >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.1 )

   X? ( || ( x11-libs/libXext

      virtual/x11 )

      >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.1 )

   directfb? ( dev-libs/DirectFB )

   sdl? ( >=media-libs/libsdl-1.2.0 )

   sys-libs/zlib

   virtual/libc

   sys-libs/ncurses"
```

```
RDEPEND

    This should contain a list of all packages that are required for this program to run (aka runtime depend). If this is not set, then it defaults to the value of DEPEND.

    You may use the same syntax to vary dependencies as seen above in DEPEND.
```

C'est quoi ton problème ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

J'ai deux erreurs  au boot  concernant :

1 - client DHCP

Grosse étourderie : j'ai oublié de faire l'emerge du client dhcp ( indispensable pour la live box )

 Peut-on le récupérer avec le cd d'install ou bien dois-je tout refaire.?

2 -  le chargement de modules i2c et smsc47b397 

que j'ai laissés en modules externes  dans la conf du kernel.. 

ce qui est idiot, parce que sans i2c   on ne gère pas grand chose , je croyais que ça ne servait qu'à la carte Tv..  mais xorg s'en sert aussi pour le clavier et la souris, sinon ça fait une erreur et un arret de X.. (  pb vu à l'install précédente. qd j'ai voulu lancer  xorg )

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.
> 
> #
> 
> # For example:
> ...

 

Un extrait de la conf de mon kernel..

[quote] *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # I2C support
> 
> #
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Hardware Monitoring support
> ...

 

 Dans modules.autoload.d, j'ai mis tous ceux que la cde : find /lib/modules.....

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi 

 Dans modules.autoload.d, j'ai mis tous ceux que la cde : find /lib/modules................

 cependant, je viens de voir une erreur de frappe  pour i2c 

 *Quote:*   

> i2c_devs2io

 

 au lieu de

 *Quote:*   

> i2c_dev
> 
> s2io

 

 Mais la question reste posée pour  smsc47b397 n'était ce pas suffisant de le mettre en module et dans modules.autoload ?

  3 - pendant l'install, je n'ai pas pu faire l'emerge du système de journalisation.. ( et donc je n'ai pas de log du boot..)

 erreur à l'emerge de syslog-ng et logrotate ....

 Je n'ai pas insisté et je pensais pouvoir les ré emerger plus tard.. et donc je n'ai pas noté scrupuleusement l'erreur..

 Je garde le moral... Je suis prête à refaire une troisième install ( six heures ), mais si je peux m'en passer ce serait cool !  

Mais  je voudrais comprendre pourquoi ça foire pour les modules et   pourquoi l'emerge du syslog-ng et logrotate ont pu foirer ( c'est trop utile )

 J'ai aussi une inquiétude avec certains  modules i2c, qui ne sont pas mis comme : 

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

qui doit servir à la carte son..   j'ai mis en dur ALSA sans OSS, aussi je suis étonnée qu'il n'y soit pas d'office.. (mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer le son ..  à Pâques ou à la Trinité   :Very Happy:   )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Sound
> 
> #
> ...

 

Désolée , pour ces bourdes, mais j'apprends et c'est la première fois que je compile le kernel.. cependant je garde le moral..et je n'ai pas l'intention de lâcher Gentoo..

 Une réinstall de plus ce n'est pas grave, du moment qu'on apprend quelque chose à chaque fois.. mais si on peut l'éviter alors là :  Gentoo, c'est encore plus super !

 Jacqueline.

----------

## Temet

Ma petite Jacqueline, t'as JAMAIS besoin de réinstaller (enfin si mais pas pour ça ^^).

Tu bootes sur le cd d'install et tu chrootes! 

Pour l'i2c, il te faut le bon driver dans "I2C Hardware Bus support".

Perso, sur mon laptop, l'I2C n'est même pas activé!

Pour ton client DHCP, tu peux l'émerger avec chroot aussi.

Toutefois, rien ne t'empêche de configurer l'interface à la main si ta livebox est en routeur.  :Wink: 

----------

## Untux

Salut Jacqueline,

Pour le dhcp, il te suffit de rebooter avec le cd d'installation puis de chrooter à la racine de ton installation Gentoo. À partir de là tu pourras simplement emerger le client dhcp :

exemple :

```

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# emerge net-misc/dhcpcd

```

Pour le reste je ne sais pas. Bonne chance.

<edit>ah... grillé :)</edit>

<edit2> une commande tronquée </edit2>Last edited by Untux on Thu Jan 11, 2007 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Alternative au LiveCD puis chroot : tu peux télécharger toutes les sources dont tu as besoin pour lancer un emerge sans connexion Internet active grâce à :

[pub]...   :Very Happy:  offline-emerge !  :Very Happy:  [/pub]

L'idée générale de offline-emerge est d'effectuer la récupération sur Internet des fichiers manquants pour l'exécution de n'importe quelle commande emerge depuis un autre ordinateur de type *NIX (tout GNU/Linux, BSD, Mac OS X, ...). Ceci permet de maintenir son sytème Gentoo à jour (ou d'installer de nouveau logiciels) même si il n'est pas conecté à Internet (d'où le nom de la commande : offline-emerge).

En plus, offline-emerge gère automatiquement la mise à jour de l'arbre Portage, est flexible (facile de renoncer à une action, possibilité de supprimer/ajouter à la main des sources sur la clé USB sans problème d'intégrité) et sait gérer intelligemment les téléchargements partiels (en particulier pour cause de clé USB pleine).

L'installation se fait via l'ebuild fourni (à placer dans ton overlay) et il te faut définir dans /etc/make.conf une variable MOVINGDIR contenant le chemin vers le répertoire sur ta clé USB qui sera utilisé par offline-emerge). De toute façon offline-emerge te le rapellera si ce n'est pas fait. L'utilisation est, on ne peut plus simple :

1) Sur la Gentoo tu exécutes offline-emerge comme tu exécuterais emerge. Par exemple "offline-emerge =media-sound/listen-0.4.3-r2" ou "offline-emerge -uDN world".

2) Sur la machine connecté à Internet haut-débit tu exécutes (un double clic devrait suffire) le script fetch qui s'est créé sur ta clé USB.

3) De retour chez toi tu exécutes "offline-emerge --oldactions".

Si tu veux plus de détails, installe-le (moins de 8 ko de téléchargement) et :

```
$ man offline-emerge
```

J'utilise offline-emerge depuis 10 mois que je n'ai plus de connexion Internet chez moi. Ma Gentoo est à jour.  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci à tous !!!!!

 J'essaye avec le cd d'install  

 Magic babana ,  merci aussi pour ta solution avec offline emerge,  j'ai bien noté que ça fonctionnait sans internet, mais  il y a des trucs que je ne pige pas encore trop bien.. et je préfère m'en tenir à la première puis que c'est jouable..

----------

## Jacqueline

emerge failed !

 1er essai avec :

 *Quote:*   

> # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 
> 
> # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev 
> 
> # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 1168527091: Started emerge on: Jan 11, 2007 15:51:31
> 
> 1168527091:  *** emerge  dhcpcd
> 
> 1168527091:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1 to /
> ...

 

 mais j'avais une erreur sur cette cde : 

 *Quote:*   

> # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
> 
> /dev not a valid identifier

 

j'ai tenté de le faire avec  les cdes chroot de la notice.. le o bind  n'y est pas. après être ressortie du chroot avec exit

 *Quote:*   

> # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 
> 
> # env-update 
> 
> # source /etc/profile 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 1168527425: Started emerge on: Jan 11, 2007 15:57:05
> 
> 1168527425:  *** emerge  net-misc/dhcpcd
> 
> 1168527425:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1 to /
> ...

 

Dans les deux cas  l'erreur à la fin de l'emerge  de dhcpcd est :

 *Quote:*   

>  econf failed !
> 
> ebuildsh, line 1539 :Called dyn_compile
> 
> ebuildsh, line  939 :Called src_compile
> ...

 

 J'avais  le même genre d' erreurs  pendant l'install normale sur le emerge de  syslog-ng et logrotate.; si ça peut être une indication..

 Pourquoi me pend-t-il la 2.0.5 au lieu de la dernière 3.0.9  qui sont toutes les trois dans le ebuild de  dhcpcd de /usr/portage....... ?

 Jacqueline.

Hein !  que je cause bien le gentoo now  !  :Wink: 

----------

## Untux

Pour essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe, il faudrait le premier message d'erreur, lors de la phase de configuration ou de compilation. Te devrais le trouver quelques lignes plus haut que ceux que tu cites (econf failed...). Prends quelques lignes en plus pour le contexte.

PS c'est trop barge comme tu l'causes bien l'Gentoo!

----------

## lmarcini

Hello,

Concernant les releases de dhcpd, 2.0.5-r1 correspond à x86 (stable) et les 3.0.x correspondent à ~x86 (testing). Comme tu es sensée installer une version stable, c'est normal.

Sinon, afin que l'on puisse suivre tes tribulations (  :Very Happy:  ), peux-tu nous poster ton make.conf et le résultat d'un emerge --info ?

Courage, les heures perdues au départ se compensent largement par la suite !

----------

## OuinPis

Si tu a fais exactement ca, c'est normal que ca ne fonctionne pas :

 *Quote:*   

> # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
> 
> # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
> 
> # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> ...

 

Avant de faire tout ceci il faut que ton monte dans le répertoire /mnt/gentoo ta partition que tu monte en / en temps normal, donc chez moi ce serait "mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo".

En suite il y a une érreur de copier coller dans ses instructions : 

 *Quote:*   

> # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

 

ce bout est en trop : "o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev" et franchement cette ligne n'est pas utile pour emerger ton paquet

donc pour résumer ce serait plutôt :

```
# mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo (ligne a adapter pour ta configuration)

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# emerge net-misc/dhcpcd
```

----------

## Untux

Ah merdum... moi qui me demandais ou était passée ma commande tronquée. Désolé Jacqu. Et pour le mount euh... c'était implicite :]

----------

## OuinPis

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Ah merdum... moi qui me demandais ou était passée ma commande tronquée. Désolé Jacqu. Et pour le mount euh... c'était implicite :]

 

Ce qui me fait penser qu'il fallait peut être le précisier le premier mount, est la citation suivante :

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> j'ai tenté de le faire avec les cdes chroot de la notice.. le o bind n'y est pas. après être ressortie du chroot avec exit
> 
>  *Quote:*   # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> # env-update
> ...

 

car en fait le -o bind est dans la notice contrairement a ce qu'elle dit la, mais 3 ou 4 pages plus haut, mais le liens n'avait peut être pas étét fait  :Wink: 

Now j'espère que ca fonctionne  :Wink: 

----------

## Untux

Tutafé... t'as bien fait de préciser. Tant qu'à donner des exemples, autant qu'ils soient complets! (et accessoirement correctement copiés/collés)

----------

## Jacqueline

J'avais bien fait le mount de la hda6  dans /mnt/gentoo... un  minimun          :Very Happy: 

Donc je l'avais fait et comme  je fais toujours des ls ( pas toujours au bon moment , mais merci Gothi, je m'en souviens  j'ai trop eu pêur ) pour "voir !" et parce que je ne connais pas les noms de fichiers ou de rep par coeur.. 

 Je me souvenais du mount -t proc none  /mnt/gentoo ( ce truc bizzare    ) oui c'est bien dans la notice :

 Monter /proc et /dev

 Je ne veux pas poser de questions maintenant, je le fais, j'obéis ...et je m'en souviendrais..

 Merci beaucoup   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Exactement la même erreur   emerge failed et le reste..

 j'ai essaye emerge -pv  dhcpcd

 ça me montre bien   le paquet dhcpcd  le seul à installer avec les flags de USE , mais avec  0KB au bout..

 Pour comparer j'ai fait  sur un autre paquet : emerge -pv links

 Là ça me montre  deux paquets ( les dépendances ) les flags USE ( cette fois ça irait mieux :  -X lol ! ) et des valeurs en KB qui ne sont plus nulles... 

 Me chargerait -il un paquet vide ?   :Twisted Evil: 

 C'est la version dhcpd  2.0.5  dans le rep dhcpd de mon /usr/portage, il y en a d'autres dont  la dernière dernière 3.0.9

 J'ai pris Stage3 et Portage 2006.1 sur les mirroirs..  et j'utilise le CD universal 2006.0 que j'avais gravé en juillet..  Je n'avais pas eu de problème à la première install avec dhcpcd  en  prenant  stage3 et Portage 2006.0 du CD, mais je pense que ça n'a rien à voir  puisqu'on peut faire l'install avec une autre distrib.. et là c'est le linux du CD ... 

----------

## yoyo

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Exactement la même erreur   emerge failed et le reste..
> 
>  j'ai essaye emerge -pv  dhcpcd
> 
>  ça me montre bien   le paquet dhcpcd  le seul à installer avec les flags de USE , mais avec  0KB au bout..
> ...

 Du tout, il indique simplement le volume de données à télécharger. Dans le cas de dhcpd, les sources sont déjà dans le $DISTFILES c'est tout.

Ton problème n'est donc pas un problème de téléchagement/connexion etc.

----------

## Jacqueline

Merci !

 J'étais déjà,partie  cez berlios

 *Quote:*   

> DESCRIPTION="A DHCP client only"
> 
> HOMEPAGE="http://developer.berlios.de/projects/dhcpcd/"
> 
> SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/${PN}/${P}.tar.bz2"

 

et comme le site ne répond pas.. 

 J'essaye de trouver  DISTFILE

----------

## Untux

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Exactement la même erreur emerge failed et le reste.. 

 

Oui mais... c'est quoi le reste ? :)

<edit>

Disftiles c'est /usr/portage/distfiles par défaut, si je me souviens bien

</edit>Last edited by Untux on Thu Jan 11, 2007 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacqueline

C'est ça Tutux

 *Quote:*   

> econf failed ! 
> 
> ebuildsh, line 1539 :Called dyn_compile 
> 
> ebuildsh, line 939 :Called src_compile 
> ...

 

Mais je l'ai eue aussi pour deux autres paquets en cours d'install dans les règles en partant de zéro, c'est ce qui m'inquiète un peu.

----------

## yoyo

Ce que tu postes n'a pas d'intérêt pour nous. Il nous faut ce qu'il y a au dessus.   :Wink: 

EDIT : à partir du premier "error blabla" ça devrait suffire.

----------

## Temet

Il te dit bien ça le "emerge -av dhcpcd" ?

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1  USE="-build -debug -static" 0 kB
```

----------

## Jacqueline

Exactement   Temet..

----------

## Temet

Ouais mais réponds quand même au post de Yoyo, parce qu'il a raison  :Wink: .

----------

## Jacqueline

Le problème est que je  comprends pas ce qu'il me demande..

----------

## yoyo

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Le problème est que je  comprends pas ce qu'il me demande..

 Il te demande de poster le message d'erreur à partir des premiers "error blablabla" pour qu'on sache ce qui cause l'erreur.   :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Jacqueline wrote:*   Le problème est que je  comprends pas ce qu'il me demande.. Il te demande de poster le message d'erreur à partir des premiers "error blablabla" pour qu'on sache ce qui cause l'erreur.   

 

En général, il faut remonter 10 à 30 lignes dans le log ...

----------

## OuinPis

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Le problème est que je  comprends pas ce qu'il me demande..

 

Au pire tu fais comme ceux qui mettent l'intégralité de leur fichier de config du kernel, car dans ce cas la il vaut mieux en mettre trop que pas assez  :Wink: 

Tu mets tout a partir du premier mot error  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

merci Gothi !

----------

## Temet

Elle a une erreur sur le chroot que je capte pas :

```
[root@localhost gentoo]# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

chroot: ne peut exécuter la commande `/bin/bash': Erreur de format pour exec() 
```

EDIT : elle a bien fait le reste avant comme indiqué.

----------

## Jacqueline

Le voilà :

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies     ... done!
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1 to /
> 
> >>> checking ebuild checksums 
> ...

 

 Je cherche le config.log...Last edited by Jacqueline on Thu Jan 11, 2007 6:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Oh pitin, toi aussi :/

Bon bah là, amusez vous les cocos ...

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Quote:*   

> See `config.log' for more details.
> 
> !!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:
> 
> !!! /var/tmp/portage/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1/work/dhcpcd-2.0.5/config.log 

 

Tu pourrais poster ce config.log des fois que ça permette d'avoir quelques infos

EDIT : vu la suite des évènement, l'idée de faire poster le log n'était à mon avis pas si stupide ...Last edited by YetiBarBar on Thu Jan 11, 2007 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Ca sert à rien, c'est un pb du compilateur, elle se fera allumer c'est tout.

----------

## Untux

Ce petit lien est-il d'une quelconque utilité ?

----------

## titoucha

Un autre lien pour des erreurs assez courantes.

----------

## Jacqueline

Le make.conf :

 Il est minimal, cette fois j'ai suivi scrupuleusement la notice avant le reboot ( et demandé conseil pour la suite ) 

 *Quote:*   

> # 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=K8 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Différence avec l'install précédente où je n'ai pas eu d' erreur pour ces trois paquets : syslog-ng, logrotate et  dhcpcd, je n'avais pas les deux lignes  : GENTOO_MIRRORS= SYNC= parce que je m'étais plantée dans la sélection des mirroirs.. et c'était Portage 2006.0

----------

## Untux

euh... tu es certaine qu'il faut un K majuscule ? Ne faudrait-il pas plutôt

```

...

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

...

```

----------

## Jacqueline

KISS Tutux   

Je viens de vérifier dans config.log 

 *Quote:*   

> gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)
> 
> configure:2048: $? = 0
> 
> configure:2050: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V </dev/null >&5
> ...

 

----------

## Untux

hé hé... ton kiss majuscule c'est de la provoc, ton gcc risque de tirer la gueule.

----------

## Jacqueline

Tu as raison , après, même k8 je l'écris en majuscules ..forcément  !    j'ai tellement écrit Kde Kmachin. et Kahouète

J'enlève la touche  Maj de mon clavier   :Wink: 

Essais après dîner..

----------

## Temet

Pareil pour les flags qt et kde, c'est en minuscules.

----------

## Jacqueline

waouh !!!! la blonde....  :Embarassed: 

 merci  t(majuscule)emet     :Wink:    j'ai bien fait d'aller dîner avant de tester 

  j'espère que gcc  aurait déjà crié au secours si tout ce que j'avais fait avant   avait eu besoin des minuscules  parce que sinon ça serait tout daubé ! 

 celle là  aussi va rester gravée en dur !

je vous assure  : je ne le fais pas exprès et je ne suis pas inspectrice du guide gentoo pour  tester   les forums...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jacqueline

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> waouh !!!! la blonde.... 
> 
>  merci  t(majuscule)emet       j'ai bien fait d'aller diner avant de tester 
> 
>   j'espere que gcc  aurait dej`a crie au secours si tout ce que j'avais fait avant   avait eu besoin des minuscules  parce que sinon c,a serait tout daube ! 
> ...

 

Oh ! trop chouette ! merci a  tous !

j'ai enfourne  les trois paquots qui n'avaient pas voulu s'emerger  plus links ( (pas beaucoup de dep )  etj'ecris ce post avec  ( faut bien s'habituer a  ce navigateur de fortune )

mais ce n'etait pas une journee de perdue !  vous n'avez pas bosse pour rien en epluchant les consequences  mystiques ( pour moi ) de mes bourdes 

 alors big  smacks  :Wink:  a tous.

jacqueline.

----------

